# Not a minute or penny more!



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

One of many things revealed by COVID-19 has been most folks did just fine without Professional Sports.

I for one, refuse to spend any more time or money supporting ANY Professional Sport under these pathetic and cowardly conditions.

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2895330-usa-womens-soccer-team-demands-repeal-of-ban-on-kneeling-during-anthem


----------



## outside! (Jun 9, 2020)

Fuck you.


----------



## myself (Jun 9, 2020)

You must be really hurting without professional sports or "sandbagged" 11-year-old soccer tourneys to complain about.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> One of many things revealed by COVID-19 has been most folks did just fine without Professional Sports.
> 
> I for one, refuse to spend any more time or money supporting ANY Professional Sport under these pathetic and cowardly conditions.
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2895330-usa-womens-soccer-team-demands-repeal-of-ban-on-kneeling-during-anthem


They're just jumping on the bandwagon like everyone else.  Gotta strike while the iron is hot.  The Sacramento Kings announcer, for a couple of decades, was forced to resign for saying "All lives matter."  The country has lost its fucking mind.


----------



## timbuck (Jun 9, 2020)

Who wants to bet that we will no longer be hearing the National Anthem before any sporting events?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> Fuck you.


Take a knee.


----------



## outside! (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Take a knee.


I plan to.


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Who wants to bet that we will no longer be hearing the National Anthem before any sporting events?


That would be great. It's so dumb to play it before a game starts.  We don't do it for plays.  We don't do it before business meetings.  We don't do it at restaurants.  The networks don't broadcast it.  It's patriotism theater.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> One of many things revealed by COVID-19 has been most folks did just fine without Professional Sports.
> 
> I for one, refuse to spend any more time or money supporting ANY Professional Sport under these pathetic and cowardly conditions.
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2895330-usa-womens-soccer-team-demands-repeal-of-ban-on-kneeling-during-anthem


After WNT loses their lawsuit, which assisted in folding DA and effected 1000 of kids, now they are up to more divisive actions.


----------



## outside! (Jun 9, 2020)

How is it divisive to ask that the police protect and serve all the people?


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> How is it divisive to ask that the police protect and serve all the people?


How about at sporting events keep politics out of it?


----------



## Patandpats (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How about at sporting events keep politics out of it?


Seems like you are looking for a space free from trouble.  A safe space perhaps.

You shouldn't make any plans to go to MLS games if you are so bothered.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Who wants to bet that we will no longer be hearing the National Anthem before any sporting events?


*pathetic cowards*


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> I plan to.


Figures.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> How is it divisive to ask that the police protect and serve all the people?


There are over 375 million interactions with police every year...They do.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> After WNT loses their lawsuit, which assisted in folding DA and effected 1000 of kids, now they are up to more divisive actions.


I'm sure this will help increase revenues, thus their salaries...fools.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> Seems like you are looking for a space free from trouble.  A safe space perhaps.
> 
> You shouldn't make any plans to go to MLS games if you are so bothered.
> 
> View attachment 7536


Thanks for the heads up. I won’t watch or waste dollars with MLS.  I guess nobody learned from the NFL  2016 season? 









						Confirmed: NFL Losing Millions Of TV Viewers Because Of National Anthem Protests
					

Eventually the networks will have to provide make-goods to their advertisers if ratings continue to sink.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

I can't afford NFL or NBA games and I would never go to MLS game unless it was a free ticket, so let me say that up front. Going into LA for Hoops or NFL game might be risky if you accidentally wear a read shirt.   If I could afford it, I would look to take in a game and personally have no issue with someone kneeling for their own rights.  I understand many that will only kneel for Jesus when he comes back.  Many are kneeling for unfair police brutality and I understand that. The flag has a kneeling message as well for Vets and patriotic Americans who will die for the flag and what it means to them.  My Scottish brethren were told to kneel to England or else and I find that tough for those folks.  Maybe we should just let sports be sports. Peace to all.  I still think the little kids should be allowed sports.  Teenagers will find a lot of others things to get into and that might be really good or really bad, depending on what their getting into with not much to do.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> I plan to.


I'm curious as to why you're taking a knee.  What is/are the reasons?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> That would be great. It's so dumb to play it before a game starts.  We don't do it for plays.  We don't do it before business meetings.  We don't do it at restaurants.  The networks don't broadcast it.  It's patriotism theater.


Giving 2 weeks of media coverage to George Floyd is hood rat theater.  What's the difference?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> How is it divisive to ask that the police protect and serve all the people?


Who is not served?  Black criminals that refuse to comply?  In this case, the cop was clearly wrong.  What others?  Do you have some names that we can discuss?  When George Floyd and his thug buddies broke into the home of a black, pregnant woman, and George put the gun against her belly and unborn child, while his buddies robbed her, she called the police and they put the criminals in jail.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> One of many things revealed by COVID-19 has been most folks did just fine without Professional Sports.
> 
> I for one, refuse to spend any more time or money supporting ANY Professional Sport under these pathetic and cowardly conditions.
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2895330-usa-womens-soccer-team-demands-repeal-of-ban-on-kneeling-during-anthem


And you felt so compelled to announce this, why???


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Patandpats said:


> That would be great. It's so dumb to play it before a game starts.  We don't do it for plays.  We don't do it before business meetings.  We don't do it at restaurants.  The networks don't broadcast it.  It's patriotism theater.


It used to be played before movies in theaters, a holdover from WW2.  Back when TV stations signed off every night, Star Spangled Banner with appropriate imagery was typically broadcast right before the test pattern came on.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is not served?  Black criminals that refuse to comply?  In this case, the cop was clearly wrong.  What others?  Do you have some names that we can discuss?  When George Floyd and his thug buddies broke into the home of a black, pregnant woman, and George put the gun against her belly and unborn child, while his buddies robbed her, she called the police and they put the criminals in jail.


George Floyd allowed himself to be handcuffed without a struggle and was in the back seat of a police car before they dragged him out and killed him.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I won’t watch or waste dollars with MLS.  I guess nobody learned from the NFL  2016 season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's right, Black Hood Rats and Lesbian soccer players have the BALLS to risk their livelihoods for something they believe in.  But pussies like you and Outlaw don't have the courage to boycott watching football.  losing to hood rats and lesbians, how pathetic is that?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They're just jumping on the bandwagon like everyone else.  Gotta strike while the iron is hot.  The Sacramento Kings announcer, for a couple of decades, was forced to resign for saying "All lives matter."  The country has lost its fucking mind.


You're going to be a minority pretty soon Outlaw, better go buy some more guns.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> And you felt so compelled to announce this, why???


...and why not pass by without comment?


----------



## outside! (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Figures.


Silence is compliance. I have been silent too long with family and friends. I will be silent no more. Learn some history.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 9, 2020)

The NFL Just Declared That 'Taking a Knee' Is OK After All
					

Once the NFL gets back on the field, don't be surprised if an overwhelming majority of the players, coaches, owners and even fans are kneeling during the anthem.




					www.google.com
				




Also, Jeff Bezos announced that if customers don’t agree with Amazon supporting BLM, they can leave and never shop at amazon.com

The movement is now global and if you don’t like it, you can’t do anything about it.    Game over


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 9, 2020)

just wait till Kaepernick gets a new team


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

outside! said:


> Silence is compliance. I have been silent too long with family and friends. I will be silent no more. Learn some history.


...then be a leader and step out from behind the keyboard and post your full name.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> The NFL Just Declared That 'Taking a Knee' Is OK After All
> 
> 
> Once the NFL gets back on the field, don't be surprised if an overwhelming majority of the players, coaches, owners and even fans are kneeling during the anthem.
> ...


BLM calls for defunding the police...you'd be the first skirt screaming for their help..


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> just wait till Kaepernick gets a new team


So it's not about talent then...


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> ...then be a leader and step out from behind the keyboard and post your full name.


And what the F*ck are you going to do about tough guy?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're going to be a minority pretty soon Outlaw, better go buy some more guns.


So...then you'll support racism and bigotry?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> BLM calls for defunding the police...you'd be the first skirt screaming for their help..


Defunding ='s budget cuts, not getting rid of them.  And yes, if I call them, THEY have to come, "pronto,"  because that is their F'n JOB.  A very well paid one I might add.   NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, is compensated as well for what they do than police officers, so spare me the violin.  Everybody and their mothers gets budget cuts and THE


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> And what the F*ck are you going to do about tough guy?


Certainly not kneel in subjugation.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Defunding ='s budget cuts, not getting rid of them.  And yes, if I call them, THEY have to come, "pronto,"  because that is their F'n JOB.  A very well paid one I might add.   NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, is compensated as well for what they do than police officers, so spare me the violin.  Everybody and their mothers gets budget cuts and THE


We obviously went to different schools.

de·fund
/dēˈfənd/

_verb _US

1. prevent from continuing to receive funds


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Defunding ='s budget cuts, not getting rid of them.  And yes, if I call them, THEY have to come, "pronto,"  because that is their F'n JOB.  A very well paid one I might add.   NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, is compensated as well for what they do than police officers, so spare me the violin.  Everybody and their mothers gets budget cuts and THE


...THEY get budget increases.  We'll release the jails, we won't respond to your calls - that is how they scare the shit out of the politicians. Plus they always milk the shit out of workers comp and disability for an injury they sustained at an officer's softball game!  And don't get me started on the LAPD Drop program...  https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-lapd-chief-collected-1-27m-payout-before-being-rehired-report


----------



## Chalklines (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> So it's not about talent then...


it is but not in todays world....

just look at our club teams today and how many parents are so deep in the coaches pockets for their kids to play.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> We obviously went to different schools.
> 
> de·fund
> /dēˈfənd/
> ...


Weak, attack me on substance my friend.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> ...and why not pass by without comment?


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## funkedrumma (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I can't afford NFL or NBA games and I would never go to MLS game unless it was a free ticket, so let me say that up front. Going into LA for Hoops or NFL game might be risky if you accidentally wear a read shirt.   If I could afford it, I would look to take in a game and personally have no issue with someone kneeling for their own rights.  I understand many that will only kneel for Jesus when he comes back.  Many are kneeling for unfair police brutality and I understand that. The flag has a kneeling message as well for Vets and patriotic Americans who will die for the flag and what it means to them.  My Scottish brethren were told to kneel to England or else and I find that tough for those folks.  Maybe we should just let sports be sports. Peace to all.  I still think the little kids should be allowed sports.  Teenagers will find a lot of others things to get into and that might be really good or really bad, depending on what their getting into with not much to do.


LOLL a READ Shirt or RED shirt? Either way, would not be a problem.


----------



## funkedrumma (Jun 9, 2020)

A ton of people are telling on themselves in this post lolll


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Exactly what I thought.


...yet here you are.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> That's right, Black Hood Rats and Lesbian soccer players have the BALLS to risk their livelihoods for something they believe in.  But pussies like you and Outlaw don't have the courage to boycott watching football.  losing to hood rats and lesbians, how pathetic is that?


How about religious people who only believe kneeling should be for our savior JC? Cmon man it’s offensive to a lot of people.  Not only religious but military personnel and veterans  as well.  It’s a losing battle just accept that and get back under your rock.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Weak, attack me on substance my friend.


 When I see "substance"...your simpleton opinions are not "substance".


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Certainly not kneel in subjugation.


Subjugation to whom?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> ...THEY get budget increases.  We'll release the jails, we won't respond to your calls - that is how they scare the shit out of the politicians. Plus they always milk the shit out of workers comp and disability for an injury they sustained at an officer's softball game!  And don't get me started on the LAPD Drop program...  https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-lapd-chief-collected-1-27m-payout-before-being-rehired-report


Mark Fuhrman petitioned unsuccessfully to the LAPD for a disability pension because he claimed the job had made him a racist.  That later became a significant point of evidence in the OJ trial.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How about religious people who only believe kneeling should be for our savior JC? Cmon man it’s offensive to a lot of people.  Not only religious but military personnel and veterans  as well.  It’s a losing battle just accept that and get back under your rock.


I'm old enough to remember these same folks wetting themselves when Tebow, and others, would kneel in prayer and reflection on the field without disrespecting our National Anthem...funny how that works.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 9, 2020)

I admire Kaepernick.  But I dont support the wnt on this. 

If Rapinoe has a right to kneel, without penalty, then any teammate has a right to ask, without penalty, that her uniform not include a pride flag.

As it happens, there was a penalty for declining the pride flag.  It meant losing any chance for call ups. 

Free speech should not depend on what you choose to say.   The MLS statement got it right.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Mark Fuhrman petitioned unsuccessfully to the LAPD for a disability pension because he claimed the job had made him a racist.  That later became a significant point of evidence in the OJ trial.


You're ok with labeling an entire group based on the actions of an individual? There is a term for that.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Subjugation to whom?


Subjugation to no one...it's the American way.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> So it's not about talent then...


I don’t believe in defunding police departments.  That’s not a good idea.   I believe that most police officers are very good.  I do believe that there’s police abuse and we need to stop this.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How about religious people who only believe kneeling should be for our savior JC? Cmon man it’s offensive to a lot of people.  Not only religious but military personnel and veterans  as well.  It’s a losing battle just accept that and get back under your rock.


Have you not learned anything these last 10 days?  Protest is to bring attention to your cause and effective protesting needs to be noticed.  So if the KKK counter protests at a BLM march, I will support it.  If they want to protest outside Maxine Waters' office, I'm all for it.  You cannot be for the right to protest and then tell the protesters to make sure they only protest where they won't bother you.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Have you not learned anything these last 10 days?  Protest is to bring attention to your cause and effective protesting needs to be noticed.  So if the KKK counter protests at a BLM march, I will support it.  If they want to protest outside Maxine Waters' office, I'm all for it.  You cannot be for the right to protest and then tell the protesters to make sure they only protest where they won't bother you.


I’m all for peaceful protesting not the looters and rioters; instead of kneeling at a sporting event do something all Americans can celebrate?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> George Floyd allowed himself to be handcuffed without a struggle and was in the back seat of a police car before they dragged him out and killed him.


No, it wasn't without a struggle.  I've already educated you on this, Ebola.  He resisted getting out of the car... hence the video showing his partner running around from the other side to assist him.  Are you incapable of finding the video that shows it?


----------



## dad4 (Jun 9, 2020)

chiefs said:


> I’m all for peaceful protesting not the looters and rioters; instead of kneeling at a sporting event do something all Americans can celebrate?


How can any protest be more peaceful than taking a knee at a sporting event?  

You can disagree with his message, but you have to grant that it was peaceful.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> You're going to be a minority pretty soon Outlaw, better go buy some more guns.


I already have guns... but I'm not a pussy.  I haven't had to use them yet, princess.  Sorry it makes your vagina hurt... but George Floyd was a piece of shit hood rat.  Lifelong thug.  Put a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman while his hood rat buddies robbed her.  Is that what you call "balls for something he believed in"?  Yeah, I guess the piece of trash did believe in it... he lived his pathetic and useless life that way.

If that truth hits too close to home, sounds like your problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> just wait till Kaepernick gets a new team


LMAO!  Must be a proud moment... forcing teams to interview black coaches and hire half black quarterbacks.  Nevermind the league is 65% black.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Defunding ='s budget cuts, not getting rid of them.  And yes, if I call them, THEY have to come, "pronto,"  because that is their F'n JOB.  A very well paid one I might add.   NOBODY, and I mean NOBODY, is compensated as well for what they do than police officers, so spare me the violin.  Everybody and their mothers gets budget cuts and THE


That's totally untrue.  Maybe you need to go on a few ride-alongs and see the bullshit garbage cops put up with on a daily basis.  Like George Floyd.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> So...then you'll support racism and bigotry?


Never my friend.  I have integrity.  I will call out racism and bigotry whenever and wherever I see it.  I called out Oscar De La Hoya when he racistly talked shit about Bob Arum and when Bryant Gumbel said one of the most racist things ever on television.  https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2001-mar-29-sp-44353-story.html, 



.  I can't believe the Gumbel comments did not create a bigger stir.  He is a racist and elitist POS.  With respect to Oscar, not only was he racist, his comments showed his ignorance and lack of education.  And we are from the same hood.  

And with respect to police brutality and reform, to me, the Daniel Shaver shooting is worse than Floyd.  Yet, it never got coverage nationwide, which is a shame.  https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Daniel+Shaver+video&docid=608040624387981316&mid=132A365704EFA81F7B2F132A365704EFA81F7B2F&view=detail&FORM=VIRE

I'm curious to know what you thing of the Shaver case.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Have you not learned anything these last 10 days?  Protest is to bring attention to your cause and effective protesting needs to be noticed.  So if the KKK counter protests at a BLM march, I will support it.  If they want to protest outside Maxine Waters' office, I'm all for it.  You cannot be for the right to protest and then tell the protesters to make sure they only protest where they won't bother you.


LMAO!  The entire country realizes the protesters need a pat on the head so they don't loot.  BLM only gives a fuck if a black criminal is killed by a white cop.  Al Sharpton only gives a shit if they pay him to give a eulogy.  Everybody knows BLM couldn't give a rat's ass about the 7 black on black murders that occur on a daily basis.  Every single day of the year.  Fucking joke.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Never my friend.  I have integrity.  I will call out racism and bigotry whenever and wherever I see it.  I called out Oscar De La Hoya when he racistly talked shit about Bob Arum and when Bryant Gumbel said one of the most racist things ever on television.  https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2001-mar-29-sp-44353-story.html,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel Shaver died because he was a fucking moron.  Nevermind that he refused to stop reaching for his waistband.  Let's talk about the Darwin Award winner waiving a realistic looking gun outside a hotel window.  That's the difference between black people and everyone else.  NOBODY else sympathizes with moronic criminals.  Alton Sterling... Tamir Rice... Terence Crutcher... Sandra Bland... John Crawford... on and on.  Stupid people.


----------



## chiefs (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> How can any protest be more peaceful than taking a knee at a sporting event?
> 
> You can disagree with his message, but you have to grant that it was peaceful.


For a lot of people, it’s divisive no other way around that. They won’t feel at peace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's a simple solution... don't be a criminal.  Done!  And if you can't stop being a criminal, don't resist arrest.  Don't run your mouth, don't run away, don't point a gun or knife at cops, don't try to get back in your car and don't push cop's hands away.  Comply.  Get your rights honored and due process.  Pretty fucking simple.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I already have guns... but I'm not a pussy.  I haven't had to use them yet, princess.  Sorry it makes your vagina hurt... but George Floyd was a piece of shit hood rat.  Lifelong thug.  Put a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman while his hood rat buddies robbed her.  Is that what you call "balls for something he believed in"?  Yeah, I guess the piece of trash did believe in it... he lived his pathetic and useless life that way.
> 
> If that truth hits too close to home, sounds like your problem.


No, you really are a pussy.  You never have the balls to answer a question straight on.  His criminal record is irrelevant to this particular arrest and circumstances.  Even if he resisted getting out of the car, that's irrelevant to what happened 15 minutes later.  And if you actually consider that resisting, then you really are a pussy.  I though cops were heroes and not crybabies.  And the "balls" part is for the protesters, not Floyd.  See that's how you deflect.  Now ask me the toughest question you got and I will give you a straight answer like a real man.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

This is the video taken when he's pulled over.  This is when he originally resists and the partner has to come over and assist.  This isn't peaceful.









						New video appears to show police forcing George Floyd out of his car moments before an officer knelt on his neck for 8 minutes
					

George Floyd was pinned down by an officer on Monday, during which he became unresponsive and later died.




					www.insider.com


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's a simple solution... don't be a criminal.  Done!  And if you can't stop being a criminal, don't resist arrest.  Don't run your mouth, don't run away, don't point a gun or knife at cops, don't try to get back in your car and don't push cop's hands away.  Comply.  Get your rights honored and due process.  Pretty fucking simple.


I though you were all about the Constitution?  The Constitution doesn't say I should keep my mouth shut and comply with illegal orders!  See, here's the problem that you fail to comprehend "amigo," when White people do that, they don't get shot and killed, but minorities do.  

On a side note, I'm sure that if you saw a bunch of Blacks and Browns protesting with AR-15's around their chest (think Michigan), you wouldn't call the cops right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> No, you really are a pussy.  You never have the balls to answer a question straight on.  His criminal record is irrelevant to this particular arrest and circumstances.  Even if he resisted getting out of the car, that's irrelevant to what happened 15 minutes later.  And if you actually consider that resisting, then you really are a pussy.  I though cops were heroes and not crybabies.  And the "balls" part is for the protesters, not Floyd.  See that's how you deflect.  Now ask me the toughest question you got and I will give you a straight answer like a real man.


I'm right here.  What's your question?  His criminal record is NOT irrelevant.  He was a violent thug.  A lifelong thug and drug user.  Passing counterfeit money and DUI with meth and fentanyl in his system.  What the fuck part of that don't you comprehend?

Eric Garner resisted.  Was the cop that whipped his fat ass a pussy or a real man?  Garner was another lifelong criminal that refused to go peacefully so he got his ass handed to him.  Nevermind the hoodrats running their mouths and inciting the cops.  Fucking moron.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Have you not learned anything these last 10 days?  Protest is to bring attention to your cause and effective protesting needs to be noticed.  So if the KKK counter protests at a BLM march, I will support it.  If they want to protest outside Maxine Waters' office, I'm all for it.  You cannot be for the right to protest and then tell the protesters to make sure they only protest where they won't bother you.


What would happen if the BLM protestors showed up heavily armed and proclaimed that they were not going to be obeying the law and hung the governor in effigy?  Would there be trouble?


----------



## JPS (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's a simple solution... don't be a criminal.  Done!  And if you can't stop being a criminal, don't resist arrest.  Don't run your mouth, don't run away, don't point a gun or knife at cops, don't try to get back in your car and don't push cop's hands away.  Comply.  Get your rights honored and due process.  Pretty fucking simple.


Dude, you're watching too much Fox News ! Calm down


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, it wasn't without a struggle.  I've already educated you on this, Ebola.  He resisted getting out of the car... hence the video showing his partner running around from the other side to assist him.  Are you incapable of finding the video that shows it?


Have you not found the store security camera video that shows him being handcuffed and sitting quietly on the sidewalk before he is taken across the street?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> I though you were all about the Constitution?  The Constitution doesn't say I should keep my mouth shut and comply with illegal orders!  See, here's the problem that you fail to comprehend "amigo," when White people do that, they don't get shot and killed, but minorities do.
> 
> On a side note, I'm sure that if you saw a bunch of Blacks and Browns protesting with AR-15's around their chest (think Michigan), you wouldn't call the cops right?


The Constitution?  You can run your mouth all you want.  I have the right to call you and all the other clowns "phonies" because you don't give a fuck about black lives.  Only black lives when a white cop is involved.  You didn't give a fuck when Calvin Munerlyn was murdered, did you?  You even know the name?  How about Captain Dorn?  Also murdered.  ZERO publicity.  Know why?  Like every other day of the year, they were 2 of 7 black on black murders... 365 days of the year.  You're a hypocrite.  And to educate you further, police kill nearly twice as many white people every year.  You're another one that needs to go to the FBI website and educate yourself on who is killing black people.  Here's a hint:  Black people by 10 times.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

JPS said:


> Dude, you're watching too much Fox News ! Calm down


Fox?  Well, that's partially true.  Obama told all black people they're victims... even the criminals.  CNN refuses to give any attention to black on black murders even though they happen ten times more often than any white on black or cop on black murder.  Let's keep stepping over dollars to pick up the dimes, right?  Why won't CNN run a story on the black man that murdered the cop keeping looters at bay?


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You're ok with labeling an entire group based on the actions of an individual? There is a term for that.


I was responding to a point about the abuse of police disability petitions.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm right here.  What's your question?  His criminal record is NOT irrelevant.  He was a violent thug.  A lifelong thug and drug user.  Passing counterfeit money and DUI with meth and fentanyl in his system.  What the fuck part of that don't you comprehend?
> 
> Eric Garner resisted.  Was the cop that whipped his fat ass a pussy or a real man?  Garner was another lifelong criminal that refused to go peacefully so he got his ass handed to him.  Nevermind the hoodrats running their mouths and inciting the cops.  Fucking moron.


Should Dereck Chauvin be charged or not?  Simple yes or no tough guy.

Eric Garner cop was a pussy, he needed 2-3 other cops to help him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you not found the store security camera video that shows him being handcuffed and sitting quietly on the sidewalk before he is taken across the street?


You mean before he was in the car kicking the windows?  We've been over this.  I'm not defending the cop.  But enough fucking political bullshit over this violent thug.  You STILL can't give me the names of innocent black people killed by police.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Should Dereck Chauvin be charged or not?  Simple yes or no tough guy.
> 
> Eric Garner cop was a pussy, he needed 2-3 other cops to help him.


Yes, he should.  Nobody has ever defended him.  Eric Garner was a fat fuck, with health problems, that got a choke hold because his stupid ass wasn't man enough to go to jail like he had about 30 times before.  His daughter died of the same health affliction.  Maybe his stupid ass would still be alive if he could have stopped being a fucking criminal for 10 minutes.

Sorry, when you make a hero out of a lifelong criminal that put a gun to a pregnant woman's belly, but you don't even fucking know who Calvin Munerlyn is, you're as big a disgrace as that piece of shit Kanye, LeBron, Kevin Hart and all the other phonies.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Should Dereck Chauvin be charged or not?  Simple yes or no tough guy.
> 
> Eric Garner cop was a pussy, he needed 2-3 other cops to help him.


It has been established that Chauvin and Floyd both worked as security/bouncers at the same night club.  Did they know each other?  Was there a grudge?


----------



## Justafan (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fox?  Well, that's partially true.  Obama told all black people they're victims... even the criminals.  CNN refuses to give any attention to black on black murders even though they happen ten times more often than any white on black or cop on black murder.  Let's keep stepping over dollars to pick up the dimes, right?  Why won't CNN run a story on the black man that murdered the cop keeping looters at bay?


They did run the Dorn story, and those that killed him are cowards.  I love the black on black argument.  Let's see if you and all the other dumbfucks can comprehend.  Black on Black crime is investigated, Blacks are arrested, and Blacks are prosecuted and go to prison.  Cop on Black crime is not investigated (at least with integrity), cops are not prosecuted or disciplined, and cops are not sent to prison.  Capish?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Mark Fuhrman petitioned unsuccessfully to the LAPD for a disability pension because he claimed the job had made him a racist.  That later became a significant point of evidence in the OJ trial.


OJ is innocent.  There's a serial killer running around Beverly Hills and apparently he's a golf pro.  GTFOH.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> How can any protest be more peaceful than taking a knee at a sporting event?
> 
> You can disagree with his message, but you have to grant that it was peaceful.


You're conflating...At sporting events, the point has always been about disrespecting our National Anthem...not peacefulness.

The current protests started out righteously and unifying, but have since devolved into pathetic and cowardly individuals & organizations subjugating on bended knee to BLM, a radical extremest organization whose main charter is to DEFUND THE POLICE!

Who will be putting up and signing their below petition?
https://blacklivesmatter.com/defundthepolice/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> They did run the Dorn story, and those that killed him are cowards.  I love the black on black argument.  Let's see if you and all the other dumbfucks can comprehend.  Black on Black crime is investigated, Blacks are arrested, and Blacks are prosecuted and go to prison.  Cop on Black crime is not investigated (at least with integrity), cops are not prosecuted or disciplined, and cops are not sent to prison.  Capish?


Yeah, they ran it for 1 day.  Kanye donated money to George Floyd's kid's college.  Calvin Munerlyn has 9 kids.  Remind me which black celebrity donated money to him.  I forget so easily...

And no, they aren't investigated, because black people never see anything.  They just bitch a year later when it's still not solved and blame police for late responses to their neighborhoods.  Not a big mystery here.  And yes, there are many cops in prison right now.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> OJ is innocent.  There's a serial killer running around Beverly Hills and apparently he's a golf pro.  GTFOH.


I never believed OJ was innocent.  It was obvious that the prosecution fumbled the case by allowing Furhman to present some of the best evidence they had and then see him caught lying on the stand simply by quoting his own previous sworn statements.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You're conflating...At sporting events, the point has always been about disrespecting our National Anthem...not peacefulness.


Who told you that?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Never my friend.  I have integrity.  I will call out racism and bigotry whenever and wherever I see it.  I called out Oscar De La Hoya when he racistly talked shit about Bob Arum and when Bryant Gumbel said one of the most racist things ever on television.  https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-2001-mar-29-sp-44353-story.html,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of the Shaver case...I'll give it a look later.


----------



## socalkdg (Jun 9, 2020)

Justafan said:


> ...THEY get budget increases.  We'll release the jails, we won't respond to your calls - that is how they scare the shit out of the politicians. Plus they always milk the shit out of workers comp and disability for an injury they sustained at an officer's softball game!  And don't get me started on the LAPD Drop program...  https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-lapd-chief-collected-1-27m-payout-before-being-rehired-report


First off milking the system seems to happen at all govt positions.   Second their worker’s compensation claims aren’t being milked.  Their jobs are physically more difficult than my job and every other job at the mfg plant I work at.  My wife deals with hundreds of cases a year for the last 25 years.  Third, I’d still like to see the Anthem played even if people take a knee, and I have a better understanding of why they are doing it. 

Lastly too many people here seem to choose one side or the other.  How about we don’t take the extremes on everything.    You can support cops, the National Anthem, kneeling and BLM.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> What would happen if the BLM protestors showed up heavily armed and proclaimed that they were not going to be obeying the law and hung the governor in effigy?  Would there be trouble?


Michigan is open carry...what laws were broken?


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Who told you that?


No one, I wrote it.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I admire Kaepernick.  But I dont support the wnt on this.
> 
> If Rapinoe has a right to kneel, without penalty, then any teammate has a right to ask, without penalty, that her uniform not include a pride flag.
> 
> ...


Here we go again. Hinkle the homophobe doesn’t play on the national team because she is a fringe player who isn’t good enough. She had her chances, including one call up even after her hateful, bigoty 700 Club stunt, and has proven what everyone already knew. She wasn’t good enough to make 1st or 2nd team All American in college. She hasn’t been good enough to make 1st or 2nd team all-NWSL. She’s the 3rd best defender on her own team, and even that’s being generous. That said, I’d be perfectly fine if US Soccer kicked her homophobic ass to the curb because she’s a POS. Pretty soon we’ll be free of the bigots AND Rapinoe will get to kneel if she wants.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 9, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here we go again. Hinkle the homophobe doesn’t play on the national team because she is a fringe player who isn’t good enough. She had her chances, including one call up even after her hateful, bigoty 700 Club stunt, and has proven what everyone already knew. She wasn’t good enough to make 1st or 2nd team All American in college. She hasn’t been good enough to make 1st or 2nd team all-NWSL. She’s the 3rd best defender on her own team, and even that’s being generous. That said, I’d be perfectly fine if US Soccer kicked her homophobic ass to the curb because she’s a POS. Pretty soon we’ll be free of the bigots AND Rapinoe will get to kneel if she wants.


If you want to have freedom of speech for those who agree with you, then you have to grant freedom of speech to those who disagree with you.

So Hinkle and her homophobic friends are free to say what they like.  You and I are free to disagree with them.  That’s America. 

️‍


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Is there any room left in America for reason?  The issue with Kapernick's protest was never about the substance of his protest (I certainly agree that people should be policed based on their conduct and not their skin color - every time regardless of circumstance or environment; that is not too high a standard for agents of government who arrest or kill people in its name).  The problem some people had with it was that he elected to do it while co-opting a brand, a venue and a broadcast that did not belong to him.  I expect many of the people raising the Kapernick issue about his being denied the ability to express his personal views in the workplace are also the same people who would work to get other people fired from their jobs for expressing their personal views on private social media, in a store, on a sidewalk....  Do people not see the utter hypocrisy in that?  When one takes the position that it is OK to express personal views whether at work or on personal time only if that person agrees with the view being expressed, that is totalitarianism.  Now the position is not only can one not speak out against an idea or a social position in exercise of the same First Amendment right cheered and demanded by so many protesters of late, but that even silence on the point is evidence of evil or complicity.  "Speak out in support of what I think or you are racist, *phobic, evil, unworthy of life...."  Do people not see that that only works when the wind is blowing your way?  In a manner of speaking, didn't the NFL "cancel" Kapernick?  Much like pretty much any company is doing today to anyone who might disagree with prevailing sentiment on the issues of the day?  Not OK for the NFL in 2016 but fine for all these other companies on the other side of an issue?  Do people really want to live in that America?  I don't.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> Michigan is open carry...what laws were broken?


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


"Whataboutism" questions are weak to use and not really worth answering. But, because in this case, both protest examples you attempt to play actually occurred and played out, thus they answered themselves to anyone intellectually honest enough to acknowledge it.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 9, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Is there any room left in America for reason?  The issue with Kapernick's protest was never about the substance of his protest (I certainly agree that people should be policed based on their conduct and not their skin color - every time regardless of circumstance or environment; that is not too high a standard for agents of government who arrest or kill people in its name).  The problem some people had with it was that he elected to do it while co-opting a brand, a venue and a broadcast that did not belong to him.  I expect many of the people raising the Kapernick issue about his being denied the ability to express his personal views in the workplace are also the same people who would work to get other people fired from their jobs for expressing their personal views on private social media, in a store, on a sidewalk....  Do people not see the utter hypocrisy in that?  When one takes the position that it is OK to express personal views whether at work or on personal time only if that person agrees with the view being expressed, that is totalitarianism.  Now the position is not only can one not speak out against an idea or a social position in exercise of the same First Amendment right cheered and demanded by so many protesters of late, but that even silence on the point is evidence of evil or complicity.  "Speak out in support of what I think or you are racist, *phobic, evil, unworthy of life...."  Do people not see that that only works when the wind is blowing your way?  In a manner of speaking, didn't the NFL "cancel" Kapernick?  Much like pretty much any company is doing today to anyone who might disagree with prevailing sentiment on the issues of the day?  Not OK for the NFL in 2016 but fine for all these other companies on the other side of an issue?  Do people really want to live in that America?  I don't.


Bravo, well done...you perfectly nailed the original post.

Be well all...Good night.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> "Whataboutism" questions are weak to use and not really worth answering. But, because in this case, both protest examples you attempt to play actually occurred and played out, thus they answered themselves to anyone intellectually honest enough to acknowledge it.


So you think a mob of black people showing up at state government buildings heavily armed would not have any problems?


----------



## JPS (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fox?  Well, that's partially true.  Obama told all black people they're victims... even the criminals.  CNN refuses to give any attention to black on black murders even though they happen ten times more often than any white on black or cop on black murder.  Let's keep stepping over dollars to pick up the dimes, right?  Why won't CNN run a story on the black man that murdered the cop keeping looters at bay?


You seem like a genuine guy. But be careful not to get manipulated by all the stuff you hear. Don't drink the Koolaid. Be nice to all God's children. White, Black, brown, Orange, etc...
Don't get too excited about man made stuff like the constitution. 
This is the same constitution that said women can't vote ! How can some parts of it be so wrong and the rest of it be so sacred like a bible. Don't get played with all the propaganda you hear. Just live your life buddy and stay cool !


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Is there any room left in America for reason?  The issue with Kapernick's protest was never about the substance of his protest (I certainly agree that people should be policed based on their conduct and not their skin color - every time regardless of circumstance or environment; that is not too high a standard for agents of government who arrest or kill people in its name).  The problem some people had with it was that he elected to do it while co-opting a brand, a venue and a broadcast that did not belong to him.  I expect many of the people raising the Kapernick issue about his being denied the ability to express his personal views in the workplace are also the same people who would work to get other people fired from their jobs for expressing their personal views on private social media, in a store, on a sidewalk....  Do people not see the utter hypocrisy in that?  When one takes the position that it is OK to express personal views whether at work or on personal time only if that person agrees with the view being expressed, that is totalitarianism.  Now the position is not only can one not speak out against an idea or a social position in exercise of the same First Amendment right cheered and demanded by so many protesters of late, but that even silence on the point is evidence of evil or complicity.  "Speak out in support of what I think or you are racist, *phobic, evil, unworthy of life...."  Do people not see that that only works when the wind is blowing your way?  In a manner of speaking, didn't the NFL "cancel" Kapernick?  Much like pretty much any company is doing today to anyone who might disagree with prevailing sentiment on the issues of the day?  Not OK for the NFL in 2016 but fine for all these other companies on the other side of an issue?  Do people really want to live in that America?  I don't.


I used to think like you but the more I've thought about it lately, the more I realize I am wrong.  

The same people who are were in agreement with cancelling Kap is now upset about cancelling people who are coming out as racist or in support of police brutality.  

There is a difference in cancelling people that represent discrimination, hatred and anger versus cancelling people because they have a different point of view.  

Kneeling before the flag to beg the flag and all who the flag represents to fix the problems of police brutality is promoting kindness and equality for all.  Not willing to wear a jersey because it is accepting of people who are of different orientation is promoting hate and discrimination.  

In the work place, we don't tolerate all personal opinions or political views.  We don't tolerate personal views if it's for hatred and discrimination.  We do tolerate any other personal viewpoints or personal opinions though - just not if it's hatred and discrimination.  

In my house, we tolerate your opinion as long it's not about hatred and discrimination.  

In society, we should be tolerant of all opinions as long as it's not hatred and discrimination.  You have the freedom to speak what you want because it's a constitutional right, but it doesn't mean you'll have any friends or business associates until you realize that your hatred and discrimination is harmful to society and society will not accept it.

Throughout history, the only times we have tolerated and accepted opinions that are based on hatred and discrimination, have led to mass killings and wars.   Look at the societies in the world today that currently are accepting of hatred and discrimination and think whether you want to live under that type of government and society.  

We need to all stand up for justice and equality.  Everyone of us is responsible for it and we can't be accepting of it or comfortable with it.  

We need to let the police units know that they need to hold bad apples accountable and we in society need to let racists know that we hold them accountable too.  We need to hold each other accountable and not act like it's someone else's responsibility. 

Just one officer could have pushed Chauvin off and prevented a murder, but no one did.  It would have taken one push.  Instead, those officers chose to watch a man get murdered right before their eyes and assist with it: one prevented the crowd from coming in, one was on his back, and one was holding his legs.  

What type of society have we become that we are not personally accountable for doing the right thing as an individual?  When did we think it's ok to be part of a murder because the senior officer said so - sounds like Nazi Germany to you?

So I ask you to hold yourself accountable to prevent hatred and discrimination and I ask you to hold all those around you accountable for it too.  

For one day, you and your family might be the one discriminated against and hated.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 9, 2020)

Emma said:


> I used to think like you but the more I've thought about it lately, the more I realize I am wrong.
> 
> The same people who are were in agreement with cancelling Kap is now upset about cancelling people who are coming out as racist or in support of police brutality.
> 
> ...


I know it is clear to you that Hinkles opinions are hateful and Kap took a principled stand.  

It is also equally clear to some on the other side that Kap's action was treasonous while Hinkle took a principled stand.

If we claim the right to silence Hinkle, then we grant others the right to silence Kap.  I'm not ok with that.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you want to have freedom of speech for those who agree with you, then you have to grant freedom of speech to those who disagree with you.
> 
> So Hinkle and her homophobic friends are free to say what they like.  You and I are free to disagree with them.  That’s America.
> 
> ️‍


The POS homophobe can espouse all of the hateful beliefs she wants on the 700 Club. I’m just saying that when she does, she gets to be treated like all good employers treat bigots who also aren’t good enough at their jobs. Feel free to go on tv and tell the world how you feel about your gay co-workers.  I’d love to see how that goes for you. The 1st Amendment isn’t going to help you.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This is the video taken when he's pulled over.  This is when he originally resists and the partner has to come over and assist.  This isn't peaceful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Outlaw! That video doesn't show a lot of resisting to the point where a cops knee is in a mans neck for over 8 mins. For example, it took the cops 45 seconds to handcuff him. 45 second unhand cuffed vs 8 mins with a knee to his neck. See the difference!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I know it is clear to you that Hinkles opinions are hateful and Kap took a principled stand.
> 
> It is also equally clear to some on the other side that Kap's action was treasonous while Hinkle took a principled stand.
> 
> If we claim the right to silence Hinkle, then we grant others the right to silence Kap.  I'm not ok with that.


Wahhh!!!! Hinkle the homophobe has no right to a job, and the 1st Amendment does not help her. She can say whatever she wants in her religious house of bigotry.  But she doesn’t get to be an awful person in public without consequences.


----------



## Emma (Jun 9, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I know it is clear to you that Hinkles opinions are hateful and Kap took a principled stand.
> 
> It is also equally clear to some on the other side that Kap's action was treasonous while Hinkle took a principled stand.
> 
> If we claim the right to silence Hinkle, then we grant others the right to silence Kap.  I'm not ok with that.


Anyone who tells you that kneeling before a flag is treasonous is far reaching and I'm not sure what their basis of treason would be from.  When has kneeling before anything ever been interpreted as treasonous?  Kneeling is an act of begging, mostly begging for mercy.

Hinkle did take a principled stand - a principled stand to exclude non straight members of society. I support her right to take a stand.  Not every principled stand will be supported by your workplace, especially if a lot of your potential future co-workers are gay.   Will you get hired at a diverse school as a teacher with a Nazi tattoo on your neck?  No.  You have a right to that tattoo but you aren't going to make everyone uncomfortable at the school. You may be qualified in so many ways, but if you choose to publicly show your discrimination, your potential future employees don't have a choice but to disqualify you as a candidate.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Emma said:


> I used to think like you but the more I've thought about it lately, the more I realize I am wrong.
> 
> The same people who are were in agreement with cancelling Kap is now upset about cancelling people who are coming out as racist or in support of police brutality.
> 
> ...


Thoughtful and appreciated.  But I don't think is quite so clear cut since what defines hatred and discrimination is, in many instances, subjective rather than objective.  For some, saying that a person's sex is based on that person's physiology rather than that person's perception of self (which some would assert is really gender rather than sex) is a matter of biology and not bigotry.  JK Rowling's twitter feed indicates that others view that as discrimination and hatred with a vitriol that any reasonable person would see as much more offensive than a nuanced disagreement over terms. Some people agree that there is racism is America but that it is not so institutionally systemic as others might believe.  There is legitimate scholarship on both sides.  Does one of those positions constitute discrimination and hatred?  Does it depend on who you ask?  Who gets to decide who else is righteously cancelled?  What makes that judgment so pure and so fair?

I agree that people should absolutely be held accountable for what they say and what they think, so I have no issue with Reebok pulling its association with CrossFit based on what its founder said if that is what it wants to do.  People can buy Reebok or not based on their support of its culture or rejection of it or just whether they like what it sells.  But exercising that choice does not come at the risk of being characterized as racist, evil, bigoted, etc.  Are people who question whether public officials who deem mass protests related to race as necessary and protests of health orders that have innumerable significant consequences as based in white supremacy (really?) are acting in good faith based on science and without a political agenda racist?  I did that despite agreeing with the need for all sorts of race-related reforms in this country.  For many, that makes me a racist bigot.  I do not accept that label.       

What now constitutes hate speech - or silence as imputed hate speech - is a problem in my view.  There is no longer a space for well-meaning disagreement or even electing not to have anything to say.  Is it not possible to criticize a protester's tactics without criticizing the message?  If I say looting and destroying property and even killing those who try to protect property is wrong does that mean I think it is OK for cops to choke to death a man in handcuffs?  Not to me, but for too many people that amounts to discrimination and hate speech or a denial of the substance of the protest.  Am I deflecting to say what about Officer Dorn?  If some view the hundreds of millions of losses in property damage and theft as something more than a footnote on the events of the last week, is that discrimination and racism?  In my house, no.  I don't know about your house, but I do know that in many, many houses, it is.   

Can a person no longer choose whether to agree or disagree with another person's perspective?  I know a white person whose parents used to eat mayonnaise sandwiches and beans bought on grocery store credit when the father was in the military and who has lived a life with serious disabilities resulting from his combat service - does that person (and certainly that person's parents) not have the right to disagree with Kapernick's or Rapinoe's choice of tactics without being a bigot?  Do Kapernick and Rapinoe get to decide how other people must interpret their tactics?  The anthem wasn't the point of the protest.  Ok, I accept that.  Does that mean one can't disagree with the election to use the anthem as a tactic to draw attention to the point of the protest?  Why else was the anthem used in the protest but to offend people and garner attention?  Is everyone required to agree with that choice or is that disagreement discrimination and hatred?  On the continuum of how Kapernick could have expressed himself relative to the anthem, is anything too far?  Would sitting down have been too far?  Comments from Nate Boyer suggest that his advice to Kapernick was that sitting or laying down would be too far.  Sitting is offensive but kneeling is not?  To whom?  Isn't that up to the person who is the recipient of the presentation?  Kapernick and Rapinoe did what he did intentionally because he knew it would be controversial and it would upset people.  It was a tactic intended to do exactly what it did.  The USWNT now wants US Soccer to acknowledge that it was wrong to prohibit kneeling by players representing the United States during the anthem of the United States.  No room there to disagree without it being discrimination and hatred?

Where is the check against the clear desire of more than a few to punish those who disagree?  That mentality is counterproductive, unnecessary and divisive. Why would people expect others to just capitulate on the altar of a privilege that many do not feel or believe they enjoy?  Why does everyone who disagrees just need to listen and be educated?  No arrogance there?  If people decide that the only way they can be satisfied is to crush, dominate and persecute those who disagree with them, then I fear for the future.  That approach will someday lead to scaled violence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Is there any room left in America for reason?  The issue with Kapernick's protest was never about the substance of his protest (I certainly agree that people should be policed based on their conduct and not their skin color - every time regardless of circumstance or environment; that is not too high a standard for agents of government who arrest or kill people in its name).  The problem some people had with it was that he elected to do it while co-opting a brand, a venue and a broadcast that did not belong to him.  I expect many of the people raising the Kapernick issue about his being denied the ability to express his personal views in the workplace are also the same people who would work to get other people fired from their jobs for expressing their personal views on private social media, in a store, on a sidewalk....  Do people not see the utter hypocrisy in that?  When one takes the position that it is OK to express personal views whether at work or on personal time only if that person agrees with the view being expressed, that is totalitarianism.  Now the position is not only can one not speak out against an idea or a social position in exercise of the same First Amendment right cheered and demanded by so many protesters of late, but that even silence on the point is evidence of evil or complicity.  "Speak out in support of what I think or you are racist, *phobic, evil, unworthy of life...."  Do people not see that that only works when the wind is blowing your way?  In a manner of speaking, didn't the NFL "cancel" Kapernick?  Much like pretty much any company is doing today to anyone who might disagree with prevailing sentiment on the issues of the day?  Not OK for the NFL in 2016 but fine for all these other companies on the other side of an issue?  Do people really want to live in that America?  I don't.


There are many of us that take issue with Kaeperprick's protest.  I disagree with wearing "cops are pigs" socks, waiting until he was benched after doing ZERO for African Americans when he had the podium and coming to the defense of lifelong criminals that died because they made stupid decisions when confronted by police.  I reject him on basic principle.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Sorry Outlaw! That video doesn't show a lot of resisting to the point where a cops knee is in a mans neck for over 8 mins. For example, it took the cops 45 seconds to handcuff him. 45 second unhand cuffed vs 8 mins with a knee to his neck. See the difference!


The man was 6' 6".  The cop had to pull him out and his partner ran around to assist.  Again, I'm not defending the cop in ANY way.  The knee in the back was totally separate, but what would you say if he got back in the car and drove over 2 children crossing the street because he was loaded on meth and fentanyl?  45 seconds is about 40 seconds longer than it should take to cuff someone.  And we don't know what happened while they were wrestling with him in the car, but there is one common denominator in all of these "cop killings".  I keep challenging people here to give me names of innocent people and nobody ever does.  Even the black gal that was shot in the raid... her boyfriend was buddies with the drug dealer and used her address.  Horrible story.  I'm sure she did nothing wrong, but there's no long list of innocent black people being murdered by cops.  Only career criminals that refused to comply with an arrest."

What sickens me the most is making some kind of hero out of this man.  Innocent black people dying all over the place but THIS one is an issue.  Not when people don't even know Calvin Munerlyn's name and David Dorn's name because they were killed by other African Americans.  Pathetic.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jun 9, 2020)

Not sure if this is known but maybe it is. Take a look at why Kaepernick decided to take a knee instead of sitting during the anthem.


----------



## fjc8871 (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Must be a proud moment... forcing teams to interview black coaches and hire half black quarterbacks.  Nevermind the league is 65% black.


You can say the slave ship had a higher percentage but that doesn’t make it right does it?


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Case in point - HBO Max just pulled Gone With the Wind from its movie library because of its portrayal of black people.  It is a civil war movie.  Hattie McDaniel won the first ever Oscar by a black actress for her role in the film.  No room to disagree on this point?  HBO says it will return the film to the library but once after it has the opportunity to add an editorial reference denouncing the films depiction of black people as racist.  If someone would rather watch the movie without HBO telling them how they should feel about it, they will need to look elsewhere.  Until it can't be found elsewhere.  How long until the book burning starts?  Or is that OK so long as the books that get burned are discriminatory and racist?  As decided by whom?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

fjc8871 said:


> You can say the slave ship had a higher percentage but that doesn’t make it right does it?


Right?  African Americans make up 13% of the population and 65% of NFL players.  That's not enough?  Now we can't release black players like they can't be fired from jobs?  Kaepernick was trash his final year.  He inherited Alex Smith's team in Week 10 because of an injury.  Go look at the stats.  The phony is unemployed because of his mouth and ego that prevents him from taking backup money.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Case in point - HBO Max just pulled Gone With the Wind from its movie library because of its portrayal of black people.  It is a civil war movie.  Hattie McDaniel won the first ever Oscar by a black actress for her role in the film.  No room to disagree on this point?  HBO says it will return the film to the library but once after it has the opportunity to add an editorial reference denouncing the films depiction of black people as racist.  If someone would rather watch the movie without HBO telling them how they should feel about it, they will need to look elsewhere.  Until it can't be found elsewhere.  How long until the book burning starts?  Or is that OK so long as the books that get burned are discriminatory and racist?  As decided by whom?


They took off Live PD and Cops.  Cops has been on for 30 years.  Why?  TOO much truth?  TOO much reality?  Ridiculous.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

fjc8871 said:


> Not sure if this is known but maybe it is. Take a look at why Kaepernick decided to take a knee instead of sitting during the anthem.


Colin used it for his own benefit.  He got benched and played the victim card.  Kid was abandoned by his black father at birth, grew up middle class in a diverse area and turned down a pro baseball contract in high school.  He never did a single thing for the African American community when he had the microphone at the Super Bowl.  Nothing until he played victim.  THEN and ONLY then did he start doing.  The "cops are pigs" socks was a joke.  It's a bit ludicrous to hear about "white privilege" from a guy that's half white and calls himself black.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 9, 2020)

fjc8871 said:


> Not sure if this is known but maybe it is. Take a look at why Kaepernick decided to take a knee instead of sitting during the anthem.


And Nate Boyer's expressed pain at him sitting that Nate Boyer feels was ameliorated by him instead kneeling must necessarily be the view of everybody else?  One tactic not OK, another OK, as decided for all by Nate Boyer, and disagreement amounts to discrimination and hatred?  Really?


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 9, 2020)

Respect to Rapino. Took a knee and then went out and dominated the soccer world. Suck it haters!


----------



## watfly (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Thoughtful and appreciated.  But I don't think is quite so clear cut since what defines hatred and discrimination is, in many instances, subjective rather than objective.  For some, saying that a person's sex is based on that person's physiology rather than that person's perception of self (which some would assert is really gender rather than sex) is a matter of biology and not bigotry.  JK Rowling's twitter feed indicates that others view that as discrimination and hatred with a vitriol that any reasonable person would see as much more offensive than a nuanced disagreement over terms. Some people agree that there is racism is America but that it is not so institutionally systemic as others might believe.  There is legitimate scholarship on both sides.  Does one of those positions constitute discrimination and hatred?  Does it depend on who you ask?  Who gets to decide who else is righteously cancelled?  What makes that judgment so pure and so fair?
> 
> I agree that people should absolutely be held accountable for what they say and what they think, so I have no issue with Reebok pulling its association with CrossFit based on what its founder said if that is what it wants to do.  People can buy Reebok or not based on their support of its culture or rejection of it or just whether they like what it sells.  But exercising that choice does not come at the risk of being characterized as racist, evil, bigoted, etc.  Are people who question whether public officials who deem mass protests related to race as necessary and protests of health orders that have innumerable significant consequences as based in white supremacy (really?) are acting in good faith based on science and without a political agenda racist?  I did that despite agreeing with the need for all sorts of race-related reforms in this country.  For many, that makes me a racist bigot.  I do not accept that label.
> 
> ...


Very well said.  Unfortunately, the age of reason and common sense appears to be in the rear view mirror.  It's all about emotions and how it makes you feel these days.  Apparently at some point the right to not be offended was added to the Bill of Rights.  For many people the most threatening thing is a dissenting opinion.  Good faith debate has fallen victim to name calling and shouting down your opponent. or simply silencing them with the cancel culture.  Facts are just inconvenient to the narrative.

Maybe I'm old school, but I wonder what happened to the concepts I was raised with?
"The Golden Rule"
"Sticks and stones will break my bones, but names will never hurt me"
"Two wrongs don't make a right"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Yep... what'd I say?  I suppose too much truth and reality can give people the wrong impression at this "critical" time, right?  









						Long-running US TV show 'Cops' is axed after 31 years on screen
					

Cops, the true-crime docu-series that has run on US TV for 31 years, has been axed by the Paramount Network in the wake of the worldwide Black Lives Matter protests.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Case in point - HBO Max just pulled Gone With the Wind from its movie library because of its portrayal of black people.  It is a civil war movie.  Hattie McDaniel won the first ever Oscar by a black actress for her role in the film.  No room to disagree on this point?  HBO says it will return the film to the library but once after it has the opportunity to add an editorial reference denouncing the films depiction of black people as racist.  If someone would rather watch the movie without HBO telling them how they should feel about it, they will need to look elsewhere.  Until it can't be found elsewhere.  How long until the book burning starts?  Or is that OK so long as the books that get burned are discriminatory and racist?  As decided by whom?


Yes, it’s fine for people to burn all the hateful and racist books they want. It’s fine to deface all the hateful racist confederate monuments they want. Also fine to fire bigots from their jobs. Also fine to not show a racist movie, or include editorial references so children of racist dumb-asses might have some hope of being shamed into being better people than their parents. So ironic that you are objecting to HBO using its “right of free speech” to explain that a racist movie is, well, racist. The real problem for you is that you oppose HBO’s free speech rights and the fact that HBO won’t let you continue burying your head in the sand about the systemic racism that has permeated our country from its inception and still does. Well, too bad for you that HBO doesn’t care about your ridiculous defense of bigotry. Fighting racism does not lead to state-sponsored “book burning” fascism. But supporting wannabe fascists who support monuments glorifying racists, stifle the media, and systematically deny voting rights to minorities because its the only way they can stay in power, well, that does support fascism. 

You are trying way too hard to portray racist and bigoted pieces of s**t as victims. The 1st Amendment allows HBO to say whatever it wants about Gone With the Wind, with the only “repercussion” that its efforts to promote equality will result in adding two customers for every one POS bigot who cancels his subscription in outrage that HBO won’t “bothsides” support for tiki torch wielding dumbs**ts.


----------



## outside! (Jun 10, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> ...then be a leader and step out from behind the keyboard and post your full name.


This isn't about me or "disrespecting" the flag or veterans. It is most definitely about you and your inability to face the facts and realize that it is time for a change in how our police forces are organized and regulated. When some one commits a racist act, they are practicing racism and they are racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> Respect to Rapino. Took a knee and then went out and dominated the soccer world. Suck it haters!


No, she actually was handed a few penalties and made the team all about her after kneeling.  There was a time she just played and made it about the team.  Nobody gives a shit about her personal agenda.  Nobody gives a shit about ANY athlete's personal agenda.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Thoughtful and appreciated.  But I don't think is quite so clear cut since what defines hatred and discrimination is, in many instances, subjective rather than objective.  For some, saying that a person's sex is based on that person's physiology rather than that person's perception of self (which some would assert is really gender rather than sex) is a matter of biology and not bigotry.  JK Rowling's twitter feed indicates that others view that as discrimination and hatred with a vitriol that any reasonable person would see as much more offensive than a nuanced disagreement over terms. Some people agree that there is racism is America but that it is not so institutionally systemic as others might believe.  There is legitimate scholarship on both sides.  Does one of those positions constitute discrimination and hatred?  Does it depend on who you ask?  Who gets to decide who else is righteously cancelled?  What makes that judgment so pure and so fair?
> 
> I agree that people should absolutely be held accountable for what they say and what they think, so I have no issue with Reebok pulling its association with CrossFit based on what its founder said if that is what it wants to do.  People can buy Reebok or not based on their support of its culture or rejection of it or just whether they like what it sells.  But exercising that choice does not come at the risk of being characterized as racist, evil, bigoted, etc.  Are people who question whether public officials who deem mass protests related to race as necessary and protests of health orders that have innumerable significant consequences as based in white supremacy (really?) are acting in good faith based on science and without a political agenda racist?  I did that despite agreeing with the need for all sorts of race-related reforms in this country.  For many, that makes me a racist bigot.  I do not accept that label.
> 
> ...


Great when people get raked over the coals for bigotry. Even better when bad cops get placed in general population for abusing their authority by murdering black people. Bigots absolutely need to be crushed, dominated, and “persecuted”. The sooner, the better.

“Fearing for the future” of our country becoming a better place where people no longer glorify and support racism and racist movies is nothing more than “bothsides-ism” gibberish.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Great when people get raked over the coals for bigotry. Even better when bad cops get placed in general population for abusing their authority by murdering black people. Bigots absolutely need to be crushed, dominated, and “persecuted”. The sooner, the better.
> 
> “Fearing for the future” of our country becoming a better place where people no longer glorify and support racism and racist movies is nothing more than “bothsides-ism” gibberish.


LMAO!  I find it amusing that black people murder each other 7 times per day, every single day of the year, but the 223 blacks that are killed by cops (of all races) are the BIG problem you have.  Less than 1/10th.  I don't suppose you think there's anything wrong with resisting arrest.  Hell, they have an innate right to be criminals, correct?


----------



## outside! (Jun 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> It is also equally clear to some on the other side that Kap's action was treasonous while Hinkle took a principled stand.


Hinkle's "principled stand" was based on her religious beliefs causing her to worry about who other people have sex with. I personally think sex between consenting adults is nobodies business but their own just like my sex life is nobodies business but mine and my partner's. Kapenick's action was based on a humanitarian belief that the police have a racism problem. If there are veteran's out there that fought to protect the freedom of police to brutalize people of color, I am not worried about offending them.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  I find it amusing that black people murder each other 7 times per day, every single day of the year, but the 223 blacks that are killed by cops (of all races) are the BIG problem you have.  Less than 1/10th.  I don't suppose you think there's anything wrong with resisting arrest.  Hell, they have an innate right to be criminals, correct?


It’s ok for cops to abuse their authority to murder black people because they aren’t the only ones who murder black people? Good luck with that Hannity. Either Chauvin and friends are going to prison for a long time, or much of America is going to justifiably burn to the ground.

Oh, and LMAO that people deflect clearly racist police brutality by pointing out that places like Chicago have a black on black crime problem.  All you’re doing is rationalizing murdering black people because you think they’re so big and scary.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, it’s fine for people to burn all the hateful and racist books they want. It’s fine to deface all the hateful racist confederate monuments they want. Also fine to fire bigots from their jobs. Also fine to not show a racist movie, or include editorial references so children of racist dumb-asses might have some hope of being shamed into being better people than their parents. So ironic that you are objecting to HBO using its “right of free speech” to explain that a racist movie is, well, racist. The real problem for you is that you oppose HBO’s free speech rights and the fact that HBO won’t let you continue burying your head in the sand about the systemic racism that has permeated our country from its inception and still does. Well, too bad for you that HBO doesn’t care about your ridiculous defense of bigotry. Fighting racism does not lead to state-sponsored “book burning” fascism. But supporting wannabe fascists who support monuments glorifying racists, stifle the media, and systematically deny voting rights to minorities because its the only way they can stay in power, well, that does support fascism.
> 
> You are trying way too hard to portray racist and bigoted pieces of s**t as victims. The 1st Amendment allows HBO to say whatever it wants about Gone With the Wind, with the only “repercussion” that its efforts to promote equality will result in adding two customers for every one POS bigot who cancels his subscription in outrage that HBO won’t “bothsides” support for tiki torch wielding dumbs**ts.


You realize your argument grants Chick-Fil-A the right to fire an employee for his speech at Pride, if they decide his speech was an example of “anti-Christian bigotry”?

Or did that possibility not occur to you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s ok for cops to abuse their authority to murder black people because they aren’t the only ones who murder black people? Good luck with that Hannity. Either Chauvin and friends are going to prison for a long time, or much of America is going to justifiably burn to the ground.
> 
> Oh, and LMAO that people deflect clearly racist police brutality by pointing out that places like Chicago have a black on black crime problem.  All you’re doing is rationalizing murdering black people because you think they’re so big and scary.


Who said it was okay?  And why did "Hannity" fall out of your ass?  Nobody has justified it.  My point is that you're a phony like the others.  If your concern is saving lives, you're shopping at the wrong store.  There isn't some plethora of people being killed by police.  And there's nearly ZERO people killed by police for doing nothing wrong.  I challenge YOU to give me a list of names... give me some innocent folks "murdered" by police because they were just out living their lives as average citizens.  And the fact is, Chicago and the black race DO have a problem murdering each other.  Too bad your political agenda doesn't allow you the ability to see the bigger problem.  You're another one that only cares if a cop can be blamed.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Yes, it’s fine for people to burn all the hateful and racist books they want. It’s fine to deface all the hateful racist confederate monuments they want. Also fine to fire bigots from their jobs. Also fine to not show a racist movie, or include editorial references so children of racist dumb-asses might have some hope of being shamed into being better people than their parents. So ironic that you are objecting to HBO using its “right of free speech” to explain that a racist movie is, well, racist. The real problem for you is that you oppose HBO’s free speech rights and the fact that HBO won’t let you continue burying your head in the sand about the systemic racism that has permeated our country from its inception and still does. Well, too bad for you that HBO doesn’t care about your ridiculous defense of bigotry. Fighting racism does not lead to state-sponsored “book burning” fascism. But supporting wannabe fascists who support monuments glorifying racists, stifle the media, and systematically deny voting rights to minorities because its the only way they can stay in power, well, that does support fascism.
> 
> You are trying way too hard to portray racist and bigoted pieces of s**t as victims. The 1st Amendment allows HBO to say whatever it wants about Gone With the Wind, with the only “repercussion” that its efforts to promote equality will result in adding two customers for every one POS bigot who cancels his subscription in outrage that HBO won’t “bothsides” support for tiki torch wielding dumbs**ts.


Calling little girls stupid for asking a few questions to a few men who are Coaches & Director of coaching is ok with you because her dad went for the free hand out because his family went through a very difficult time and the free soccer helped my dd be able to play?  How about men who are in charge telling 13-16 year old girls their stupid and dumb for asking questions?  I hope you can now see name calling is wrong.  You called me dumb all the time.  My family went through a lot all because my player was a girl and was treated really bad.  This is a wake up call for all of us.  Peace sir!!!


----------



## outside! (Jun 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Calling little girls stupid for asking a few questions to a few men who are Coaches & Director of coaching is ok with you because her dad went for the free hand out because his family went through a very difficult time and the free soccer helped my dd be able to play?  How about men who are in charge telling 13-16 year old girls their stupid and dumb for asking questions?  I hope you can now see name calling is wrong.  You called me dumb all the time.  My family went through a lot all because my player was a girl and was treated really bad.  This is a wake up call for all of us.  Peace sir!!!


We have all heard this story and it does not need to be injected into every single thread. Of course the way your daughter was treated was bad, but this thread isn't about you or your daughter.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

outside! said:


> We have all heard this story and it does not need to be injected into every single thread. Of course the way your daughter was treated was bad, but this thread isn't about you or your daughter.


True dat.  i want Equal Rights and Justus for all   I won;t post anymore about girls being treated bad on this thread.  My dd has moved on and will be a force in life. 
Hate & Love is at stake.  Peace Outside and carry on.  It's hard but I see your point and re-read all the post from July.  I see who and what people stand for.  I always told everyone here that were moving away from a "Either Or" to a "Both And" society in America.  No Black or White or Male or Female or right or left.  Peter Tosh put this song together in 1977.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You realize your argument grants Chick-Fil-A the right to fire an employee for his speech at Pride, if they decide his speech was an example of “anti-Christian bigotry”?
> 
> Or did that possibility not occur to you?


Wrong. The idea that people must put up with bigotry and hate in exchange for their right to oppose bigotry and hate is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.  It is illegal and immoral for an employer to make employment decisions based on bigotry and hate. It is neither illegal nor immoral to for an employer to make employment decisions that are not based on bigotry and hate but, rather, that weed it out of their workplace. If Chick-Fil-A tries to fire an employee for speaking up at a Pride rally, they get the horns. If a white supremacist employee of Top Dog shows his ugly racist face holding a tiki torch in Charlottesville, it’s the employee who gets the horns. That is the law, and that is how it should be. 

The idea that it isn’t fair to bigots if we only protect those whom they and their white hood wearing ilk who’ve spent generations hanging from trees and dragging behind pickup trucks is just so stupid it is hard to fathom how anyone believes it. If an employer wants to be a bigot, they need to keep that s**t to themselves. There’s a reason that POS baker in CO still isn’t selling wedding cakes to anyone. There’s a reason Chick-Fil-A must hire gay folk but Target can fire religious freaks who use their religion to rationalize their bigotry in public. It’s very simple.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who said it was okay?  And why did "Hannity" fall out of your ass?  Nobody has justified it.  My point is that you're a phony like the others.  If your concern is saving lives, you're shopping at the wrong store.  There isn't some plethora of people being killed by police.  And there's nearly ZERO people killed by police for doing nothing wrong.  I challenge YOU to give me a list of names... give me some innocent folks "murdered" by police because they were just out living their lives as average citizens.  And the fact is, Chicago and the black race DO have a problem murdering each other.  Too bad your political agenda doesn't allow you the ability to see the bigger problem.  You're another one that only cares if a cop can be blamed.


Dude, you rationalized how it was ok for police to murder an innocent black women who was asleep in her own bed because she knew someone who knew someone who’d bought drugs months earlier and was already in custody. There is no reasoning with you. Carry on with your defense of bigotry.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. The idea that people must put up with bigotry and hate in exchange for their right to oppose bigotry and hate is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.  It is illegal and immoral for an employer to make employment decisions based on bigotry and hate. It is neither illegal nor immoral to for an employer to make employment decisions that are not based on bigotry and hate but, rather, that weed it out of their workplace. If Chick-Fil-A tries to fire an employee for speaking up at a Pride rally, they get the horns. If a white supremacist employee of Top Dog shows his ugly racist face holding a tiki torch in Charlottesville, it’s the employee who gets the horns. That is the law, and that is how it should be.
> 
> The idea that it isn’t fair to bigots if we only protect those whom they and their white hood wearing ilk who’ve spent generations hanging from trees and dragging behind pickup trucks is just so stupid it is hard to fathom how anyone believes it. If an employer wants to be a bigot, they need to keep that s**t to themselves. There’s a reason that POS baker in CO still isn’t selling wedding cakes to anyone. There’s a reason Chick-Fil-A must hire gay folk but Target can fire religious freaks who use their religion to rationalize their bigotry in public. It’s very simple.


Free speech is “one of the dumbest ideas [you] have ever heard.”?  

You say that about everything these days.  It used to be a badge of honor.  Now you say it about so many people that it no longer feels special.  

Why worry about some baker in CO?  You’re in LA.  There are hundreds of bakers who would be happy to make you a cake and ask to meet the lucky guy.  Just take your business to someone who deserves it.  They’ll do a better job if their heart is in it anyway.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

Nothing is “free”, it comes with a cost.  Whether social, economic or psychological, there is always a price to be paid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Dude, you rationalized how it was ok for police to murder an innocent black women who was asleep in her own bed because she knew someone who knew someone who’d bought drugs months earlier and was already in custody. There is no reasoning with you. Carry on with your defense of bigotry.


She was killed in her bed because her boyfriend was pals with a drug dealer.  He shot first.  Cops shot back.  Wrong place at the wrong time... don't blame cops for her hoodrat boyfriend's bad choices.

That's my point... you can't name any.  Her death is directly attributed to her boyfriend.  Is it racist to hold black criminals accountable now?  By the way, many of the black lives lost to police are to black officers.  Those never make the news, though, do they?  You're another one that only cares about black lives if you can blame a white cop for taking one.  Hypocrite.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Free speech is “one of the dumbest ideas [you] have ever heard.”?
> 
> You say that about everything these days.  It used to be a badge of honor.  Now you say it about so many people that it no longer feels special.
> 
> Why worry about some baker in CO?  You’re in LA.  There are hundreds of bakers who would be happy to make you a cake and ask to meet the lucky guy.  Just take your business to someone who deserves it.  They’ll do a better job if their heart is in it anyway.


Yes, the same people keep saying some of the dumbest things I have ever heard, which should not come as a surprise. People who say dumb things tend to do so a lot.

The 1st Amendment is not dumb. When people try to use it to rationalize ongoing bigotry without having to face consequences for it, well, yes, that is stupid. The 1st Amendment keeps them out of jail for saying bigoty things, but does not protect their jobs.

I’m not worried about a baker in CO because I’m getting what I want, which is that he can’t sell cakes because he is a bigot. Regardless, it isn’t enough to simply use non-bigoty vendors. We have laws that put bigoty employers out of business like they deserve.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Wrong. The idea that people must put up with bigotry and hate in exchange for their right to oppose bigotry and hate is one of the dumbest things I have ever heard.  It is illegal and immoral for an employer to make employment decisions based on bigotry and hate. It is neither illegal nor immoral to for an employer to make employment decisions that are not based on bigotry and hate but, rather, that weed it out of their workplace. If Chick-Fil-A tries to fire an employee for speaking up at a Pride rally, they get the horns. If a white supremacist employee of Top Dog shows his ugly racist face holding a tiki torch in Charlottesville, it’s the employee who gets the horns. That is the law, and that is how it should be.
> 
> The idea that it isn’t fair to bigots if we only protect those whom they and their white hood wearing ilk who’ve spent generations hanging from trees and dragging behind pickup trucks is just so stupid it is hard to fathom how anyone believes it. If an employer wants to be a bigot, they need to keep that s**t to themselves. There’s a reason that POS baker in CO still isn’t selling wedding cakes to anyone. There’s a reason Chick-Fil-A must hire gay folk but Target can fire religious freaks who use their religion to rationalize their bigotry in public. It’s very simple.


The baker in CO won.  Repeatedly.  Because the state acted with such a lack of neutrality that it poisoned the entirety of the issue.  Oops.  7-2, so don't tell us now about how that was a biased opinion by Republican appointees to the Court.  But I am not shouting at the rain with you because you and your personal attacks just aren't worth the effort.  Emma - I am interested in your thoughts if you care to share them.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Nothing is “free”, it comes with a cost.  Whether social, economic or psychological, there is always a price to be paid.


You can say that again.  Watch out what you get for "free" trust me.  Peace!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

The 1st Amendment is not dumb. When people try to use it to rationalize ongoing bigotry without having to face consequences for it, well, yes, that is stupid. The 1st Amendment keeps them out of jail for saying bigoty things, but does not protect their jobs.

Interesting... you want people fired for openly speaking on your idea of "bigotry" but Kaeperfake should be able to express his beliefs at work.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She was killed in her bed because her boyfriend was pals with a drug dealer.  He shot first.  Cops shot back.  Wrong place at the wrong time... don't blame cops for her hoodrat boyfriend's bad choices.
> 
> That's my point... you can't name any.  Her death is directly attributed to her boyfriend.  Is it racist to hold black criminals accountable now?  By the way, many of the black lives lost to police are to black officers.  Those never make the news, though, do they?  You're another one that only cares about black lives if you can blame a white cop for taking one.  Hypocrite.


The mere fact you think it’s ok for cops to break into a black woman’s home and murder her while she’s sleeping just because she’s two people removed from someone who bought drugs months earlier and who was already in custody says everything I need to know. The fact that you refer to someone as a “hoodrat” because he knew someone else who bought drugs also says plenty. Your buddy Hannity was two people person removed from one of the worst child molesters in US history, which is far worse than someone who bought some drugs. Maybe the police will “no knock” his place and give him the same treatment? We all know he’s tooled up with no idea how to use it under pressure.

I care about the lives of oppressed minorities even when a dirty racist white cop isn’t murdering them BTW. For example, I’m telling you how you’re a douche, and you aren’t a white cop right?  Or maybe you are and that’s why you’re so protective of racist cops who deserve life in prison? The baker in CO isn’t a white cop either as far as I’m aware, nor is Hinkle the homophobe. Nor were most of the Charlottesville white supremacists. Racist cops are just a small subset of bigots whom I’m happy to do my part to ensure get what they deserve. Your “whatabout-ism” deflection that black cops sometimes get killed in the line of duty has nothing to do with pervasive problem of racism and abuse of authority in many police departments, so whatevs.

Ha ha. Chauvin is going away for a long time.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> The baker in CO won.  Repeatedly.  Because the state acted with such a lack of neutrality that it poisoned the entirety of the issue.  Oops.  7-2, so don't tell us now about how that was a biased opinion by Republican appointees to the Court.  But I am not shouting at the rain with you because you and your personal attacks just aren't worth the effort.  Emma - I am interested in your thoughts if you care to share them.


Actually the baker in CO did not win. The Supreme Court refused to rule on the substance but instead sent it back on a procedural issue.  Even your p**y bigoted Supreme Court justices couldn’t muster the necessary votes to go full Plessy v Ferguson against the gay community. To this day, our bigoty cake maker still isn’t making wedding cakes for anyone because he knows how that is going to go. 



			Wedding | MASTERPIECE CAKESHOP
		


Ha ha, bigoty cake makers don’t get to sell wedding cakes. Can’t use religion to rationalize racism, and can’t use it to rationalize homophobia either. It’s hard to be a bigot these days eh?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> The mere fact you think it’s ok for cops to break into a black woman’s home and murder her while she’s sleeping just because she’s two people removed from someone who bought drugs months earlier and who was already in custody says everything I need to know. The fact that you refer to someone as a “hoodrat” because he knew someone else who bought drugs also says plenty. Your buddy Hannity was two people person removed from one of the worst child molesters in US history, which is far worse than someone who bought some drugs. Maybe the police will “no knock” his place and give him the same treatment? We all know he’s tooled up with no idea how to use it under pressure.
> 
> I care about the lives of oppressed minorities even when a dirty racist white cop isn’t murdering them BTW. For example, I’m telling you how you’re a douche, and you aren’t a white cop right?  Or maybe you are and that’s why you’re so protective of racist cops who deserve life in prison? The baker in CO isn’t a white cop either as far as I’m aware, nor is Hinkle the homophobe. Nor were most of the Charlottesville white supremacists. Racist cops are just a small subset of bigots whom I’m happy to do my part to ensure get what they deserve. Your “whatabout-ism” deflection that black cops sometimes get killed in the line of duty has nothing to do with pervasive problem of racism and abuse of authority in many police departments, so whatevs.
> 
> Ha ha. Chauvin is going away for a long time.


They served a search warrant at a house her hood rat boyfriend used for drugs.  I can't make it any easier for you to comprehend.  Don't run with dogs or you might get fleas.  That's on her boyfriend; not the cops.  I don't know if Hannity fucked your mom or what... but he's not here.

You only care about crying.  Crying for gays that need the entire world to know they're gay, and black criminals.  For the 5th time, nobody is defending the cop.  Why are you such a bitch?  Oh wait, are you gay?  Maybe hate towards gay people would subside if you kept your sexuality to yourself like everyone else does.  If you kept your rainbow flag at home.  If you stopped marching naked in the street for shock value.

Maybe racism would decline a bit if the 13% of the population, responsible for over 60% of violent crimes, ever took some responsibility for it?  You think?  Has Al Sharpton spoke about the innocent black men killed by other black men?  Why?  Has LeBron donated money to them?  Why?  Has Kanye contributed to Calvin Munerlyn's kid's college?  Why not?  They don't give a fuck.  That's why.  Can't turn it into sympathy, money or... wait for it... defunding police so their violent behavior can be tolerated.  7 black on black murders a day.  Nothing but crickets from the black community.  They're phonies and so are you.


----------



## MacDre (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They served a search warrant at a house her hood rat boyfriend used for drugs.  I can't make it any easier for you to comprehend.  Don't run with dogs or you might get fleas.  That's on her boyfriend; not the cops.  I don't know if Hannity fucked your mom or what... but he's not here.
> 
> You only care about crying.  Crying for gays that need the entire world to know they're gay, and black criminals.  For the 5th time, nobody is defending the cop.  Why are you such a bitch?  Oh wait, are you gay?  Maybe hate towards gay people would subside if you kept your sexuality to yourself like everyone else does.  If you kept your rainbow flag at home.  If you stopped marching naked in the street for shock value.
> 
> Maybe racism would decline a bit if the 13% of the population, responsible for over 60% of violent crimes, ever took some responsibility for it?  You think?  Has Al Sharpton spoke about the innocent black men killed by other black men?  Why?  Has LeBron donated money to them?  Why?  Has Kanye contributed to Calvin Munerlyn's kid's college?  Why not?  They don't give a fuck.  That's why.  Can't turn it into sympathy, money or... wait for it... defunding police so their violent behavior can be tolerated.  7 black on black murders a day.  Nothing but crickets from the black community.  They're phonies and so are you.


I want to dedicate a song to my buddy @outlaw:


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I want to dedicate a song to my buddy @outlaw:


How about dedicating some facts that prove me wrong, Dre?  Facts aren't racist.  Any clown can load a video.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They served a search warrant at a house her hood rat boyfriend used for drugs.  I can't make it any easier for you to comprehend.  Don't run with dogs or you might get fleas.  That's on her boyfriend; not the cops.  I don't know if Hannity fucked your mom or what... but he's not here.
> 
> You only care about crying.  Crying for gays that need the entire world to know they're gay, and black criminals.  For the 5th time, nobody is defending the cop.  Why are you such a bitch?  Oh wait, are you gay?  Maybe hate towards gay people would subside if you kept your sexuality to yourself like everyone else does.  If you kept your rainbow flag at home.  If you stopped marching naked in the street for shock value.
> 
> Maybe racism would decline a bit if the 13% of the population, responsible for over 60% of violent crimes, ever took some responsibility for it?  You think?  Has Al Sharpton spoke about the innocent black men killed by other black men?  Why?  Has LeBron donated money to them?  Why?  Has Kanye contributed to Calvin Munerlyn's kid's college?  Why not?  They don't give a fuck.  That's why.  Can't turn it into sympathy, money or... wait for it... defunding police so their violent behavior can be tolerated.  They're phonies and so are you.


You are stupid even for a bigot. Yes, Al Sharpton has spoken out about black on black crime many times. Read his eulogy at Michael Brown’s memorial service for example. Regardless, neither black on black crime nor Reverend Al’s important efforts to curb it are excuses for dirty racist white cops to murder innocent black people.

Yes, LeBron James has poured 10s of millions into improving conditions in inner cities, including funding an entire tuition free private school for the underprivileged in his hometown of Akron.  LeBron has put so much more money into charitable causes than your buddy Hannity and the entire family of the p**y grabbing Trumplethinskin that it isn’t even close. But LeBron “only” spending tens of millions of his own dollars to improve the lives of thousands of black, underprivileged inner city kids is also not an excuse for dirty racist white cops to murder black people.  

Kanye is a MAGAt, so f**k that guy. But even he donates way more than your buddy the bloated orange cheeto child molestor, who takes the charitable donations of others, launders it through his own “foundation” so he can steal most of it and illegally take a tax deduction on the remainder despite not donating a penny himself, and then take credit for what little actually goes where it should. And unlike Cadet Bonespurs, Rev Al and LeBron and their families aren’t legally barred from running a charitable foundation due to their ongoing fraud.

I am not surprised you’re making up lies about black celebrities and reverends given how you obviously feel about black people.  Lies are the only way for bigots to refuse giving credit that black people deserve for the charitable work they perform. Just go back to rationalizing how its ok to murder innocent black people.


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Thoughtful and appreciated.  But I don't think is quite so clear cut since what defines hatred and discrimination is, in many instances, subjective rather than objective.  For some, saying that a person's sex is based on that person's physiology rather than that person's perception of self (which some would assert is really gender rather than sex) is a matter of biology and not bigotry.  JK Rowling's twitter feed indicates that others view that as discrimination and hatred with a vitriol that any reasonable person would see as much more offensive than a nuanced disagreement over terms. Some people agree that there is racism is America but that it is not so institutionally systemic as others might believe.  There is legitimate scholarship on both sides.  Does one of those positions constitute discrimination and hatred?  Does it depend on who you ask?  Who gets to decide who else is righteously cancelled?  What makes that judgment so pure and so fair?
> 
> I agree that people should absolutely be held accountable for what they say and what they think, so I have no issue with Reebok pulling its association with CrossFit based on what its founder said if that is what it wants to do.  People can buy Reebok or not based on their support of its culture or rejection of it or just whether they like what it sells.  But exercising that choice does not come at the risk of being characterized as racist, evil, bigoted, etc.  Are people who question whether public officials who deem mass protests related to race as necessary and protests of health orders that have innumerable significant consequences as based in white supremacy (really?) are acting in good faith based on science and without a political agenda racist?  I did that despite agreeing with the need for all sorts of race-related reforms in this country.  For many, that makes me a racist bigot.  I do not accept that label.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you have said above. One can take a stand against looters and violent protestors without being a racist.  We all should be against looters and violent protestors.   That's black and white.  It's ok to support the "open up CA" without being a racist. We should all support people's right to protest to open up - regardless of our view points- because it's an exercise of the 1st amendment.  I fully support opening up with social distancing and required face masks - like two months ago.  It's ok not to have a view point until you gather more information or simply not have an opinion at all after you gather all the information if you think it's too gray.

I'm sure there will be people who say extreme things and lump things together incorrectly, but don't let those people define your morality and obligations as citizens of this great nation.

There's no room for police brutality.  It's wrong no matter how you slice it.  It's not ok for 3 police officers to help murder someone because they are just following orders.  I don't allow my children to use the excuse that they did it because their peers did too or someone with authority told them it's ok.  The buck stops with you kid.  I raised you to think on your own and I expect you to.  I will not stoop so low as to think that the majority of the police force do not have moral values and are comfortable just following orders to allow murder of it's own citizens like Nazi Germany.  

It's not ok to use your police powers to cover up a killing of a human being because he's your friend or peer.  I respect most of our police force and I give them leniency and perk to give free get out of jail cards to family and friends for small things, like speeding or vandalism.  However, covering up a murder of an innocent jogger amounts to aiding and abetting in a murder.  If any common citizen were to cover up a murder crime for family and friends, we would be inside a court defending ourselves against aiding and abetting in a murder case.  This is not a gray area.

I do agree that in today's society, we have too many people on the far left and right, who deem too many things as black and white issues.  Police brutality using excessive force is is black and white.  Now - some people go to the extreme and look at cases where there's not excessive force or where force IS necessary but resulted in a death, and lump it in incorrectly.  Don't let those people make you think that being against police brutality is wrong or is a gray issue.  They are wrong for lumping it together.   An officer, defending himself against lethal violence must use lethal force if necessary and at times s/he might make mistakes and it's ok.  An officer, not under real or reasonably perceived lethal threat or great bodily injury, should NEVER be allowed to use physical threat.  

Don't confuse the gray areas with the black and white issues.  Don't use the gray areas as an excuse not to stand up for the black and white issues.   

JK rowlings didn't say anything wrong.  Aziz Ansari should never have been added to the MeToo movement.   Does that mean we should not be against discrimination or rape?  NO - it's still wrong to discriminate or rape. 

Kneeling .... name another circumstance in which we ever think kneeling is treasonous and evil?  It's an act of submission used for God and your spouse. (don't go there, think proposal)  

Somehow, someone, convinced a large group of people and myself for a while, that it's an insult to our flag.   What's the logic and reason behind defining kneeling before our flag as treasonous?  drop all your annoyance with KAP and RAP.  Think about the act itself.  It's not burning the flag or cutting it up.  It's not vandalizing it with curse words or nazi symbols.  It is an act of submission to our great flag.  It was an act, which was thoroughly thought out in conjunction with a fellow military peer in order to show respect to the flag and the military.   

Don't use the gray areas as an excuse not to stand up for the black and white issues.  Police brutality is wrong.  Covering up a murder is wrong. Discrimination is wrong.  Not holding yourself accountable and your peers accountable is wrong.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe racism would decline a bit if the 13% of the population, responsible for over 60% of violent crimes,.
> 
> 
> > I agree with you on the lack of attention on Black on black crime.
> ...


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

I forgot to mention that it was just opioid OD stats.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

Emma said:


> I agree with everything you have said above. One can take a stand against looters and violent protestors without being a racist.  We all should be against looters and violent protestors.   That's black and white.  It's ok to support the "open up CA" without being a racist. We should all support people's right to protest to open up - regardless of our view points- because it's an exercise of the 1st amendment.  I fully support opening up with social distancing and required face masks - like two months ago.  It's ok not to have a view point until you gather more information or simply not have an opinion at all after you gather all the information if you think it's too gray.
> 
> I'm sure there will be people who say extreme things and lump things together incorrectly, but don't let those people define your morality and obligations as citizens of this great nation.
> 
> ...


Four years ago I’d probably agree with most of what you’re saying. But our Cheeto Hitler changed the rules. He’s shown us that it’s acceptable behavior for our fearless - strike that - fearful (bunker boy) leader and his lunatic neo-Nazi racist tangerine lovers to trample on those who support civil rights and civility in general, so let’s do it. They want divisiveness, and I say let’s give it to them.


----------



## mlx (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is not served?  Black criminals that refuse to comply?  In this case, the cop was clearly wrong.  What others?  Do you have some names that we can discuss?  When George Floyd and his thug buddies broke into the home of a black, pregnant woman, and George put the gun against her belly and unborn child, while his buddies robbed her, she called the police and they put the criminals in jail.


It seems that you are the classic racist who only see black "criminals" who deserve the brutality they got. How about Breonna? She was asleep. What about this white guy who is not a criminal? 



You don't care or you disregard those police brutality cases becase you see those victims as different than you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> It seems that you are the classic racist who only see black "criminals" who deserve the brutality they got. How about Breonna? She was asleep. What about this white guy who is not a criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't care or you disregard those police brutality cases becase you see those victims as different than you.


I've already addressed this guy.  He kept reaching to his waistband and THIS after waving a realistic gun outside the window of his hotel.  Frankly, he's a fucking moron.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jun 10, 2020)

Ahh good ol Nationalism the greatest of brainwashes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Another genius... THIS piece of shit.  No, nobody should be rioting and looting because your sorry ass believes you're a perpetual victim.  If you support this bitch and her beliefs, YOU are the problem.

And I quote:

_“The reason buildings are burning is not just for our brother George Floyd,” Mallory said during that speech. “They’re burning down because people here in Minnesota are saying to people in New York, to people in California, to people in Memphis, to people across this nation, enough is enough.”

*“I don’t give a damn if they burn down,” Mallory added. “I don’t give a damn if they burn down Target, because Target should be on the streets with us, calling for the justice that our people deserve.”*_









						Tamika Mallory: 'Movement begins again' when the officers charged with killing George Floyd head to court
					

There comes a time when it's OK for protesters to go home, says activist Tamika Mallory. But she says that when the court trials of the officers accused in George Floyd's killing begin, so does a new stage of the movement.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You are stupid even for a bigot. Yes, Al Sharpton has spoken out about black on black crime many times. Read his eulogy at Michael Brown’s memorial service for example. Regardless, neither black on black crime nor Reverend Al’s important efforts to curb it are excuses for dirty racist white cops to murder innocent black people.
> 
> Yes, LeBron James has poured 10s of millions into improving conditions in inner cities, including funding an entire tuition free private school for the underprivileged in his hometown of Akron.  LeBron has put so much more money into charitable causes than your buddy Hannity and the entire family of the p**y grabbing Trumplethinskin that it isn’t even close. But LeBron “only” spending tens of millions of his own dollars to improve the lives of thousands of black, underprivileged inner city kids is also not an excuse for dirty racist white cops to murder black people.
> 
> ...


Al Sharpton is a fucking hack that only speaks when white cops are to blame, can get paid yet refuses to pay his taxes.  He's a fucking joke and so are you if you buy into his bullshit.  I don't give a fuck about his eulogy.  He doesn't give a shit when blacks murder each other 7 times a day.  

LeBron is trash.  Fucking clown with a high school education whining about white plantation owners in the NBA.  Where the fuck would this babbling moron be without the league?  Probably shoplifting with Jameis Winston and any number of black felons in the NFL.  Lies?  LMAO!  You can't name ONE thing I've posted that isn't accurate.  Keep crying... keep waving your rainbow flag.  Keep praying to your Reverend Weave while the rest of us laugh our asses off at him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Do you see white people protesting white deaths of any kind?  Ever?  No, you don't.  No other race has to blame someone else for their problems.  Just 1.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Four years ago I’d probably agree with most of what you’re saying. But our Cheeto Hitler changed the rules. He’s shown us that it’s acceptable behavior for our fearless - strike that - fearful (bunker boy) leader and his lunatic neo-Nazi racist tangerine lovers to trample on those who support civil rights and civility in general, so let’s do it. They want divisiveness, and I say let’s give it to them.


Remember when Obama told black criminals they were victims and could be his own son?  Yeah... that sure fixed Chicago, didn't it?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another genius... THIS piece of shit.  No, nobody should be rioting and looting because your sorry ass believes you're a perpetual victim.  If you support this bitch and her beliefs, YOU are the problem.
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> ...


She’s absolutely right. If Chauvin and friends don’t get what they deserve at trial, buildings are going to burn. Your comments here explain not only why it will happen, but also why it is justifiable.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

I sure hate when white cops pull up on a toddler's party.  I wonder why the media won't give physical descriptions.  We KNOW they're white cops.  Hey, do you guys think Al Sharpton will speak?









						2 Dead, 3 Injured in Shooting at Child's Birthday Party in Vallejo
					

Two women died and three other people, including a 10-year-old child, were wounded Tuesday night in a shooting at a toddler’s birthday party in Vallejo, according to police.




					www.nbcbayarea.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> She’s absolutely right. If Chauvin and friends don’t get what they deserve at trial, buildings are going to burn. Your comments here explain not only why it will happen, but also why it is justifiable.


No, she isn't right, she's a piece of shit.  And when they riot this time, I hope the bullets aren't made of rubber.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Damn... another day of those white cops out recklessly shooting innocent people... this time in Chicago.  What a bunch of racists.  We need to defund them right now!  Cops are the problem, I tell you!  Hey, you guys think Al Sharpton will speak?  Will LeBron pay for some funerals?  Will Kanye pay for some college scholarships?









						18 murders in 24 hours: Inside the most violent day in 60 years in Chicago
					

‘We’ve never seen anything like it at all,’ said Max Kapustin, the senior research director at the University of Chicago Crime Lab.




					chicago.suntimes.com


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> She’s absolutely right. If Chauvin and friends don’t get what they deserve at trial, buildings are going to burn. Your comments here explain exactly not only why it will happen, but also why it is justifiable.


So, if a guilty man goes free, it is justified to take the life and property of completely unrelated innocent men?

You’ve gone off the deep end.   I suspect old Cheeto-head has poisoned your soul.  You need to get it back and restore it to good health.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you see white people protesting white deaths of any kind?  Ever?  No, you don't.  No other race has to blame someone else for their problems.  Just 1.


White people do protest for very very important things as well  "PETA protest, Climate control, Save the ocean,  Occupy Wall Street.  Again extremely important stuff and absolutely more important than police brutality where their lives are at risk. 

And if they don't protest, white folks just leverage lawsuits.


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Nothing is “free”, it comes with a cost.  Whether social, economic or psychological, there is always a price to be paid.


LOL...back yet again.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Emma said:


> I agree with everything you have said above. One can take a stand against looters and violent protestors without being a racist.  We all should be against looters and violent protestors.   That's black and white.  It's ok to support the "open up CA" without being a racist. We should all support people's right to protest to open up - regardless of our view points- because it's an exercise of the 1st amendment.  I fully support opening up with social distancing and required face masks - like two months ago.  It's ok not to have a view point until you gather more information or simply not have an opinion at all after you gather all the information if you think it's too gray.
> 
> I'm sure there will be people who say extreme things and lump things together incorrectly, but don't let those people define your morality and obligations as citizens of this great nation.
> 
> ...


Wholeheartedly agree across the board.  Thank you for taking the time.  Police brutality is wrong.  Covering up a murder is wrong. Discrimination is wrong.  Not holding yourself accountable and your peers accountable is wrong.  

But the cancel culture running wild in America is not OK.  This has moved beyond someone being fired for making a racist statement or discriminating against a protected class and is now moved into savagery over disagreeing with any part of someone else's narrative regardless of why.  Agree or I unleash the twitter mob.  I don't think that is going to be an effective approach over the long term.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

*2016 Homicide numbers from the FBI database.  2,870 black murders.  2,570 by other blacks.  90%.  Yeah... cops are the problem.*


*Race of offender*​
 

*Race of victim**Total**White**Black/African Amer.**Other**Unknown*

White3,4492,8545334072

Black/African Amer.2,8702432,5701740

Other race22156371235

Unknown race864316423


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you see white people protesting white deaths of any kind?  Ever?  No, you don't.  No other race has to blame someone else for their problems.  Just 1.


Most often I see white cops making up reasons to murder black people. But not infrequently we see things like white people storming a state capitol because they can’t get a haircut; or carrying tiki torches in Charlottesville to protest black people, well, being alive at all; or mocking the death of a black person to show solidarity with racist cops. Or an entire police department quitting to show support for colleagues who beat up old men who dare to attend a protest against racism. You know, stuff that’s way more important than the systematic persecution of an entire racial demographic.

We also see white folk blaming minorities for pretty much everything all the time. Go read all of your posts, for example. Also take a good look at the wall, or fence, or whatever you call that thing on the border.  Since it doesn’t work, it is nothing more than a monument for the purpose of blaming brown people for your problems. There’s also the constant whining about how Asians took all the great manufacturing jobs. Shoot, we’ve even got gringos here going apes**t just because HBO tells people - gasp - that Gone With the Wind does not accurately portray life in the South at the time. We’ve got whiny p**sy gringos crying like babies every time a monument for a treasonous racist traitor to our country gets pulled down. Even today, our whiny orange (but technicaly caucasian) bunker boy spent most of his day complaining how unfair it is to name our military bases after heroes instead if treasonous racist traitors.  There is literally nothing too petty or stupid for a white person to protest about.


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Most often I see white cops making up reasons to murder black people. But not infrequently we see things like white people storming a state capitol because they can’t get a haircut; or carrying tiki torches in Charlottesville to protest black people, well, being alive at all; or mocking the death of a black person to show solidarity with racist cops. Or an entire police department quitting to show support for colleagues who beat up old men who dare to attend a protest against racism. You know, stuff that’s way more important than the systematic persecution of an entire racial demographic.
> 
> We also see white folk blaming minorities for pretty much everything all the time. Go read all of your posts, for example. Also take a good look at the wall, or fence, or whatever you call that thing on the border.  Since it doesn’t work, it is nothing more than a monument for the purpose of blaming brown people for your problems. There’s also the constant whining about how Asians took all the great manufacturing jobs. Shoot, we’ve even got gringos here going apes**t just because HBO tells people - gasp - that Gone With the Wind does not accurately portray life in the South at the time. We’ve got whiny p**sy gringos crying like babies every time a monument for a treasonous racist traitor to our country gets pulled down. Even today, our whiny orange (but technicaly caucasian) bunker boy spent most of his day complaining how unfair it is to name our military bases after heroes instead if treasonous racist traitors.  There is literally nothing too petty or stupid for a white person to protest about.


Do you not get that you are just the better spoken opposite side of The Outlaw coin?  That many would find your language sexist and offensive?  That your willful misrepresentation of what others say undermines whatever point you might otherwise make?  I suppose setting straw men afire reaffirms for you how smart you are, but it doesn't change minds or even get people to think.  Keep shouting.  Maybe do it while watching yourself in a mirror...then you can be unquestionably right and handsome all at the same time.  But that's enough for me.  You get the last word and then the block button.


----------



## Emma (Jun 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Wholeheartedly agree across the board.  Thank you for taking the time.  Police brutality is wrong.  Covering up a murder is wrong. Discrimination is wrong.  Not holding yourself accountable and your peers accountable is wrong.
> 
> But the cancel culture running wild in America is not OK.  This has moved beyond someone being fired for making a racist statement or discriminating against a protected class and is now moved into savagery over disagreeing with any part of someone else's narrative regardless of why.  Agree or I unleash the twitter mob.  I don't think that is going to be an effective approach over the long term.


I agree with you about the cancel culture.  Someone does it properly and then someone else takes it to the extreme next level.  Most cancels should be conversations allowing further details and explanations. 

Thanks for taking your time to read all that


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> So, if a guilty man goes free, it is justified to take the life and property of completely unrelated innocent men?
> 
> You’ve gone off the deep end.   I suspect old Cheeto-head has poisoned your soul.  You need to get it back and restore it to good health.


Well, yes it is. You and your buddy don’t have a problem with collateral damage when it’s an innocent black woman sleeping in her bed. If a bunch of Targets and liquor stores burning to the ground is the price of freedom, that’s a small (and usually insured) price to pay. Maybe a few innocent people also need to die to make sure you and the police finally get the point.


----------



## mlx (Jun 10, 2020)

chiefs said:


> How about at sporting events keep politics out of it?


Being against racism, police brutality, etc. is NOT political. Stop with this stupid excuse.


The Outlaw said:


> *2016 Homicide numbers from the FBI database.  2,870 black murders.  2,570 by other blacks.  90%.  Yeah... cops are the problem.*
> 
> 
> *Race of offender*​
> ...


Dude, you are text book racist. Get out of here. There's no place for people like you in modern society.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 10, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> LOL...back yet again.


And yet with something of substance. You should try it sometime.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well, yes it is. You and your buddy don’t have a problem with collateral damage when it’s an innocent black woman sleeping in her bed. If a bunch of Targets and liquor stores burning to the ground is the price of freedom, that’s a small (and usually insured) price to pay. Maybe a few innocent people also need to die to make sure you and the police finally get the point.


My buddy?  Outlaw?  The only thing I like about him is that he wears a mask.

We don’t need to burn Target.  We need to ban chokeholds, no-knock warrants, and qualified immunity.  We need internal affairs divisions that don’t report through the chief of police.  We need union contracts that don’t protect bad cops.  Or an end to police unions entirely.

But Target?  How on earth does it help to burn down Target?  That just scares the suburbs into voting for Cheeto-head again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> White people do protest for very very important things as well  "PETA protest, Climate control, Save the ocean,  Occupy Wall Street.  Again extremely important stuff and absolutely more important than police brutality where their lives are at risk.
> 
> And if they don't protest, white folks just leverage lawsuits.


Protesting isn't the problem.  The problem is black folks only protest when a white cop is involved.  Clearly their black lives only matter to them when they can get some mileage out of it.  When was the last time they called each other out on the violence?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> Being against racism, police brutality, etc. is NOT political. Stop with this stupid excuse.
> 
> 
> Dude, you are text book racist. Get out of here. There's no place for people like you in modern society.


You morons are like a broken record.  Multiple times I've said I don't condone what this cop did.  What do YOU offer up?  Police brutality. 

Facts are not racist.  Real numbers from the FBI are not racist.  Dude, get your head out of your ass.  The truth is what it is and no amount of the bullshit distractions changes any of it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Most often I see white cops making up reasons to murder black people. But not infrequently we see things like white people storming a state capitol because they can’t get a haircut; or carrying tiki torches in Charlottesville to protest black people, well, being alive at all; or mocking the death of a black person to show solidarity with racist cops. Or an entire police department quitting to show support for colleagues who beat up old men who dare to attend a protest against racism. You know, stuff that’s way more important than the systematic persecution of an entire racial demographic.
> 
> We also see white folk blaming minorities for pretty much everything all the time. Go read all of your posts, for example. Also take a good look at the wall, or fence, or whatever you call that thing on the border.  Since it doesn’t work, it is nothing more than a monument for the purpose of blaming brown people for your problems. There’s also the constant whining about how Asians took all the great manufacturing jobs. Shoot, we’ve even got gringos here going apes**t just because HBO tells people - gasp - that Gone With the Wind does not accurately portray life in the South at the time. We’ve got whiny p**sy gringos crying like babies every time a monument for a treasonous racist traitor to our country gets pulled down. Even today, our whiny orange (but technicaly caucasian) bunker boy spent most of his day complaining how unfair it is to name our military bases after heroes instead if treasonous racist traitors.  There is literally nothing too petty or stupid for a white person to protest about.


Making up reasons?  Like what?  I've asked you to give me names.  I'm still waiting.  What excuse was made for Alton Sterling?  How about Tamir Rice?  How about Sandra Bland who hung herself in her cell?  How about Terence Crutcher?   John Crawford?  All the BLM heroes.  What excuses were made?  All of those were on video.  

I know what I've posted.  Blaming minorities?  No, you mean "call you on your bullshit."  Big difference.  You didn't have a problem with Gone With The Wind for what... 80 fucking years?  NOW it's an issue.  LMAO!  Give it a fucking break.  Hey, I think you forgot to mention Hannity in a post.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well, yes it is. You and your buddy don’t have a problem with collateral damage when it’s an innocent black woman sleeping in her bed. If a bunch of Targets and liquor stores burning to the ground is the price of freedom, that’s a small (and usually insured) price to pay. Maybe a few innocent people also need to die to make sure you and the police finally get the point.


That's funny.  We don't have a problem with collateral damage?  How come you phony outrage folks never have a problem with black people dying on a daily basis?  Why the fake outrage when it's a white cop?  You're a disgrace.  I'll tell you who needs to "get the point".  Black criminals, and I mean LIFELONG criminals like the names I've provided, need to man up and go to jail instead of resisting arrest.  Problem solved in 2 minutes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

dad4 said:


> My buddy?  Outlaw?  The only thing I like about him is that he wears a mask.
> 
> We don’t need to burn Target.  We need to ban chokeholds, no-knock warrants, and qualified immunity.  We need internal affairs divisions that don’t report through the chief of police.  We need union contracts that don’t protect bad cops.  Or an end to police unions entirely.
> 
> But Target?  How on earth does it help to burn down Target?  That just scares the suburbs into voting for Cheeto-head again.


Would you agree it was a mistake to let prisoners out of jail early so they don't get sick?  I mean, nevermind they get guaranteed medical care, at OUR expense, if they're isolated in their cells as opposed to being back out on the street with their criminal buddies.  My point?  Liberals are the ones that are soft on crime.  And while I am personally not a conservative or Trump fan, I do believe he was the better choice over Hillary and can't believe Joe Biden is the best the liberals can come up with after 4 years.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Would you agree it was a mistake to let prisoners out of jail early so they don't get sick?  I mean, nevermind they get guaranteed medical care, at OUR expense, if they're isolated in their cells as opposed to being back out on the street with their criminal buddies.  My point?  Liberals are the ones that are soft on crime.  And while I am personally not a conservative or Trump fan, I do believe he was the better choice over Hillary and can't believe Joe Biden is the best the liberals can come up with after 4 years.


Well, somebody got his triggered panties in a bunch. I’m gonna suggest that you stick to one bigoty thought per post, cuz you’re really all over the place at this point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

It never ends.  Yet another.  Runs from police, can't swim and jumps into the water.  Now his family blames cops for not jump in to save him.  Really?  What do you think comes first... the car wash or a lawsuit?









						Man drowns as officers look on without coming to his aid, family wants them fired
					

The family of a 24-year-old who drowned while police looked on, instead of coming to his aid, are outraged after seeing the events unfold on body camera video.  Officers with the police department in Decherd, Tennessee, right outside of Winchester, were in a car pursuit in the early morning...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well, somebody got his triggered panties in a bunch. I’m gonna suggest that you stick to one bigoty thought per post, cuz you’re really all over the place at this point.


Triggered?  OOOHHH... nice buzzword.  Throw a "clap back" or "racist" at me, too.  Oh, and you forgot Hannity again.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Triggered?  OOOHHH... nice buzzword.  Throw a "clap back" or "racist" at me, too.  Oh, and you forgot Hannity again.


Whiny snowflake thinks he needs more police brutality and a wall to protect his family from the mongrel horde.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 10, 2020)

And just like that, the age of the kneelers is here. Let’s see how this triggers our whiny racist snowflake. 









						U.S. Soccer repeals stand-for-anthem policy
					

The U.S. Soccer Federation's board of directors voted to repeal its policy requiring national team players to stand during the national anthem.




					www.espn.com


----------



## Yousername (Jun 10, 2020)

Jesus Outlaw. Who hurt you?


----------



## chiefs (Jun 10, 2020)

mlx said:


> Being against racism, police brutality, etc. is NOT political. Stop with this stupid excuse.
> 
> 
> Dude, you are text book racist. Get out of here. There's no place for people like you in modern society.


Misguided soul; I’ll kneel and pray for you....


----------



## MicPaPa (Jun 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> And yet with something of substance. You should try it sometime.


You win, it was Brilliant!

Take care genius.


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 10, 2020)

MacDre said:


> I want to dedicate a song to my buddy @outlaw:


Hey MacDre- I just sat and watched this very challenging video with my daughter.  She and her twin sister are white, affluent, born in OC, raised in a house where we try to be humble, try to consider different positions...not easy but if the two dudes in the video can do it, we should be able to do a better job of it too.  Glad you shared that. Peace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Whiny snowflake thinks he needs more police brutality and a wall to protect his family from the mongrel horde.


There's a reason black celebrities live in white neighborhoods... and it ain't the fine dining.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

Yousername said:


> Jesus Outlaw. Who hurt you?


Mostly the liberal media and some phony white people that aren't educated on the facts.  But hey, it's an election year and the libtards have a kid sniffer at the podium and zero chance of winning.  After Biden told everyone they ain't black, media had to do something.  I just wish it was giving more attention to black men murdered, doing their jobs, instead of a violent, lifelong criminal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 10, 2020)

EOTL said:


> And just like that, the age of the kneelers is here. Let’s see how this triggers our whiny racist snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, why not?  They took COPS off the air after 30-years.  Too much reality television can make some folks look bad, rainbow warrior.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

MicPaPa said:


> You win, it was Brilliant!
> 
> Take care genius.


Didn’t know it was a contest...... {HUGS}


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

outside! said:


> I plan to.


I bet that’s a comfortable position for you, while your down there.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

outside! said:


> How is it divisive to ask that the police protect and serve all the people?


Are you black?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

And yet ANOTHER the media drags up to race bait.  Here we have police reporting to calls of a black man, with a handgun, arguing with people.  Cops show up, black man runs, black man says he can't breathe and later dies of a collapsed lung.  I WONDER if he could breathe if he hadn't run?









						'I can't breathe,' Oklahoma man tells police before dying. 'I don't care,' officer responds.
					

Newly released video of the 2019 incident shows officers restraining Derrick Scott, 42, who is heard asking repeatedly for his medicine and saying he can’t breathe.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

... and another.  A professor at UCLA needs police protection because black students want him fired for not delaying finals over George Floyd.  Hmm... I wonder if these fine academic minds know black people murder each other 7 times per day.  Every day.  Tell me... does the bullshit ever end?









						Suspended UCLA professor under police protection days after students sign petition to fire him
					

UCLA suspended and launched a racial discrimination investigation into Gordon Klein after he refused to move or alter final exams for African-American students in the wake of George Floyd's death.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... and another.  A professor at UCLA needs police protection because black students want him fired for not delaying finals over George Floyd.  Hmm... I wonder if these fine academic minds know black people murder each other 7 times per day.  Every day.  Tell me... does the bullshit ever end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s a photo of a recently headless statue of Christopher Columbus for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... and another.  A professor at UCLA needs police protection because black students want him fired for not delaying finals over George Floyd.  Hmm... I wonder if these fine academic minds know black people murder each other 7 times per day.  Every day.  Tell me... does the bullshit ever end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s a photo of your white supremacist buddy in Charlottesville murdering people.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here’s a photo of a recently headless statue of Christopher Columbus for your viewing pleasure.


How nice of the Po Po to protect this white guy  with a bullet proof vest after he murdered nine black people at church. No knee on his neck!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you see white people protesting white deaths of any kind?  Ever?  No, you don't.  No other race has to blame someone else for their problems.  Just 1.


Hey, check out the white people protesting the murders of white people at Sandy Hook by a white guy and the white NRA!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey, check out the white people protesting the murders of white people at Sandy Hook by a white guy and the white NRA!


Hey, more white folks protesting murders by white folks (trigger warning - the sign doesn’t exactly line up with your racist theory).


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you see white people protesting white deaths of any kind?  Ever?  No, you don't.  No other race has to blame someone else for their problems.  Just 1.


Of course, these photos are probably more in line with the white person protests to which you are accustomed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey, check out the white people protesting the murders of white people at Sandy Hook by a white guy and the white NRA!


Where are the broken windows, burning buildings and the free TVs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here’s a photo of a recently headless statue of Christopher Columbus for your viewing pleasure.


Did you see the statue fall on the protesters dumb head?
Too funny


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Here’s a photo of a recently headless statue of Christopher Columbus for your viewing pleasure.


Nice deflection.  You fit right in with all the other libtard phonies here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> How nice of the Po Po to protect this white guy  with a bullet proof vest after he murdered nine black people at church. No knee on his neck!


Do you understand the concept of "comply" when arrested?  Thousands of black folks are arrested on a daily basis and nothing bad happens to them because they are respectful, go to jail like human beings and get due process.  It's a fairly simple concept.  I trust you'll get it one day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey, check out the white people protesting the murders of white people at Sandy Hook by a white guy and the white NRA!


Peaceful.  What a concept!  No burning down Target.  Is that a black thing?  And I wasn't aware the NRA pulled the trigger on people.  Anyway, good to see 15 unemployed sheep out getting some fresh air.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey, more white folks protesting murders by white folks (trigger warning - the sign doesn’t exactly line up with your racist theory).


Wouldn't it be cool if black people protested their own people killing each other 7 times a day... everyday?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where are the broken windows, burning buildings and the free TVs?


I know that windows, televisions and property mean more to you than the broken bones and dead person in the Charlottesville protest photo.  But ok, here are some photos of synagogues vandalized by your white protestor friends.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I know that windows, televisions and property mean to you than the broken bones and dead person in the Charlottesville protest photo.  But ok, here are some photos of synagogues vandalized by your white protestor friends.


At least they typically only use spray paint on synagogues, unlike black baptist churches.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

So many racists on this soccer board.  But I already knew that.  White Fragility is real.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

I am thankful for my best friend, my ex-wife and all the other White people that are able to look at the obvious racism going on and are willing to admit it and want to do something about it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Most often I see white cops making up reasons to murder black people. But not infrequently we see things like white people storming a state capitol because they can’t get a haircut; or carrying tiki torches in Charlottesville to protest black people, well, being alive at all; or mocking the death of a black person to show solidarity with racist cops. Or an entire police department quitting to show support for colleagues who beat up old men who dare to attend a protest against racism. You know, stuff that’s way more important than the systematic persecution of an entire racial demographic.
> 
> We also see white folk blaming minorities for pretty much everything all the time. Go read all of your posts, for example. Also take a good look at the wall, or fence, or whatever you call that thing on the border.  Since it doesn’t work, it is nothing more than a monument for the purpose of blaming brown people for your problems. There’s also the constant whining about how Asians took all the great manufacturing jobs. Shoot, we’ve even got gringos here going apes**t just because HBO tells people - gasp - that Gone With the Wind does not accurately portray life in the South at the time. We’ve got whiny p**sy gringos crying like babies every time a monument for a treasonous racist traitor to our country gets pulled down. Even today, our whiny orange (but technicaly caucasian) bunker boy spent most of his day complaining how unfair it is to name our military bases after heroes instead if treasonous racist traitors.  There is literally nothing too petty or stupid for a white person to protest about.


Are you black?
Illegal invader?
Red Chinese?
Anti American fascist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am thankful for my best friend, my ex-wife and all the other White people that are able to look at the obvious racism going on and are willing to admit it and want to do something about it.


Good morning, I don’t think anyone is saying racism doesn’t exist.
I don’t think anyone who has watched that video doesn’t agree that it was tragic.
Trying to destroy he USA is not the answer.
White black brown and everything in between needs to chill out.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> At least they typically only use spray paint on synagogues, unlike black baptist churches.


There are real racists in this country.  Actual white supremacists like the guy that shot up the synagogue in Pittsburgh, PA hated trump and his Jewish family.  We need to be careful lumping far right people as trump supporters.  But it seems the left as a whole, at least initially, were Antifa apologists.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jun 11, 2020)

Damn, just skimmed 11 pages and my only takeaway is that The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are racist.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> There are real racists in this country.  Actual white supremacists like the guy that shot up the synagogue in Pittsburgh, PA hated trump and his Jewish family.  We need to be careful lumping far right people as trump supporters.  But it seems the left as a whole, at least initially, were Antifa apologists.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, I don’t think anyone is saying racism doesn’t exist.
> I don’t think anyone who has watched that video doesn’t agree that it was tragic.
> Trying to destroy he USA is not the answer.
> White black brown and everything in between needs to chill out.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, I don’t think anyone is saying racism doesn’t exist.
> I don’t think anyone who has watched that video doesn’t agree that it was tragic.
> Trying to destroy he USA is not the answer.
> White black brown and everything in between needs to chill out.



Please read the book White Fragility.  Educate yourself first before you speak.  It makes you sound less like a racist asshole apologist.  For your sake I hope that you are shown much more empathy by those that you would condemn.  Do you even believe in God?


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


>


Yes, Police brutality exists.  Whats that have to do with what i said?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you black?
> Illegal invader?
> Red Chinese?
> Anti American fascist?



We know that you are white by these questions.  You need to accept that you are allowed to be so dumb because you are white.  If you were a POC you would not even think to ask.  People of Color are silenced when they point out shit that they go through everyday.  We teach our children that they have to be 3 times as good to get half as much of a chance.  And if you show any anger that it will be used as a justification.  I realized that the only thing that racist respond to is cash and force.  I am thankful that I am in the financial position that I can say what I want to say and that my children aren't muzzled.  I am lucky though.  I am a professional and my wife is a business owner.  My daughter has been protesting for years and we were fortunate enough that she went to the greatest university in the world where they supported her peaceful protest.

You really should wake up.  Have a nice day.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Yes, Police brutality exists.  Whats that have to do with what i said?



I am not here to educate.  I have been doing that for the better part of the last 40 years.  Please read this.





__





						White Fragility: Why It's So Hard for White People to Talk About Racism - Kindle edition by DiAngelo, Robin J., Dyson, Michael Eric. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					

White Fragility: Why It's So Hard for White People to Talk About Racism - Kindle edition by DiAngelo, Robin J., Dyson, Michael Eric. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading White Fragility...



					www.amazon.com


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

If any white person on this board wants to really educate themselves then this is a good beginning.  If you are a little tight on money PM me and I will buy it for you.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not here to educate.  I have been doing that for the better part of the last 40 years.  Please read this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not white so...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> Im not white so...


It's okay for you to read it too if you are wondering and if you don't get it.  Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I know that windows, televisions and property mean more to you than the broken bones and dead person in the Charlottesville protest photo.  But ok, here are some photos of synagogues vandalized by your white protestor friends.


Sorry about accidentally including the Grant Wood painting BTW. It was part of a recent educational project relating to artists pointing out how the white sanitized version of U.S. history is a farce, and how white people often feel the need to present a glorified and unrealistic version of our history to make themselves feel better about what really happened.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> It's okay for you to read it too if you are wondering and if you don't get it.  Good luck to you and your family.


I know racism and prejudice exists.  All I said was don't lump all Trump supporters as racists.  All that does is diminish the word.  Actual hardcore white supremacists don't want a president who is friendly with Jews let alone have Jewish family in important positions in the white house.  As far as casual racists, well we got plenty of those on both sides.  Ask all the liberal Karens out there.  I care about Justice, Laws, and Policies that help this country. Biden based on his history, is way more racist than Trump.  At least Trump didn't put in place racist policies.  Dont forget, Biden wrote the crime bill that disproportionately imprisoned people of color.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Damn, just skimmed 11 pages and my only takeaway is that The Outlaw and Sheriff Joe are racist.


Didn’t take that long for me to know you’re queer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Please read the book White Fragility.  Educate yourself first before you speak.  It makes you sound less like a racist asshole apologist.  For your sake I hope that you are shown much more empathy by those that you would condemn.  Do you even believe in God?


Easy there big guy, you are probably the biggest racist ever to blog in here, that is no secret.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

MSK357 said:


> I know racism and prejudice exists.  All I said was don't lump all Trump supporters as racists.  All that does is diminish the word.  Actual hardcore white supremacists don't want a president who is friendly with Jews let alone have Jewish family in important positions in the white house.  As far as casual racists, well we got plenty of those on both sides.  Ask all the liberal Karens out there.  I care about Justice, Laws, and Policies that help this country. Biden based on his history, is way more racist than Trump.  At least Trump didn't put in place racist policies.  Dont forget, Biden wrote the crime bill that disproportionately imprisoned people of color.


No. You don’t get to whine that Trump supporters are being unfairly lumped together in one breath and then lump “liberals” into one group in the next. At best, Trump supporters tolerate blatant, systemic racism. Every single one of them. Most are just flat out racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No. You don’t get to whine that Trump supporters are being unfairly lumped together in one breath and then lump “liberals” into one group in the next. At best, Trump supporters tolerate blatant, systemic racism. Every single one of them. Most are just flat out racist.


----------



## MSK357 (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No. You don’t get to whine that Trump supporters are being unfairly lumped together in one breath and then lump “liberals” into one group in the next. At best, Trump supporters tolerate blatant, systemic racism. Every single one of them. Most are just flat out racist.


Am I lying when the media and some left politicians excused the actions of antifa immediately after trumps election?  It was something along the lines of justified because of trumps rhetoric. Some politicians were even in support of their early actions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No. You don’t get to whine that Trump supporters are being unfairly lumped together in one breath and then lump “liberals” into one group in the next. At best, Trump supporters tolerate blatant, systemic racism. Every single one of them. Most are just flat out racist.


And this is one of your more reasonable thoughts.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is one of your more reasonable thoughts.


We all know you fall into the latter category.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> We all know you fall into the latter category.View attachment 7569


It was a good thing I wasn’t in charge while this violent rioting was going on, I can tell you that fo sho.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I am thankful for my best friend, my ex-wife and all the other White people that are able to look at the obvious racism going on and are willing to admit it and want to do something about it.


Glad to see you here.  What is your explanation for a 2 week media frenzy for a man that put a gun to a black, pregnant woman's belly, while his friends robbed her, but next to nothing about 2 black men murdered while doing their jobs?  How do you explain that?  Why does an organization like Black Lives Matter or care about black lives when it involves white cops?  Why does Al Sharpton only talk at funerals that get him on television?  Why does LeBron James only care if a white cop is involved?  Why does Kanye only give scholarships to a criminal's kid?  Why do Kevin Hart and Kareem only get riled up when the murderer isn't black?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was a good thing I wasn’t in charge while this violent rioting was going on, I can tell you that fo sho.


You should get out there and start protecting those flat screen televisions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You should get out there and start protecting those flat screen televisions.


The lack of respect for businesses, and hard working business people, is precisely why any intelligent argument goes out the window.  Nobody respects that.  It's trashy behavior by trashy people.  Not sure why that's a concept you can't grasp.  You want others open minded but fuck them if they don't support your views... you're going to trash their livelihood and cry "police brutality" when you eat a rubber bullet while doing it.  Pathetic.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Glad to see you here.  What is your explanation for a 2 week media frenzy for a man that put a gun to a black, pregnant woman's belly, while his friends robbed her, but next to nothing about 2 black men murdered while doing their jobs?  How do you explain that?  Why does an organization like Black Lives Matter or care about black lives when it involves white cops?  Why does Al Sharpton only talk at funerals that get him on television?  Why does LeBron James only care if a white cop is involved?  Why does Kanye only give scholarships to a criminal's kid?  Why do Kevin Hart and Kareem only get riled up when the murderer isn't black?


Why does Tom Brady only care when its his wallet that is impacted?  Why does Oliver North only get riled up when people go after white people’s guns? Why do Roseanne Barr and Scott Baio only care when it’s a white confederate traitor’s monument that’s taken down?  Why does Pat Robertson only predict that God will take vengeance on minorities and gays via natural disasters, although everyone knows our lord and savior only sends hurricanes to the racist southern states?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where are the broken windows, burning buildings and the free TVs?


I saw just as many white people looting in LA than Black people.  Stupidity knows no race! 

Hell, the City of LA looted and rioted when the Lakers won a Championship!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The lack of respect for businesses, and hard working business people, is precisely why any intelligent argument goes out the window.  Nobody respects that.  It's trashy behavior by trashy people.  Not sure why that's a concept you can't grasp.  You want others open minded but fuck them if they don't support your views... you're going to trash their livelihood and cry "police brutality" when you eat a rubber bullet while doing it.  Pathetic.


If more people were open-minded, fewer would get bricks through their windows. Pretty simple. Don’t vote for racist presidents, don’t vote for racist police chiefs, don’t vote for racist mayors. Support more spending in education and less on police. But since you and your buddies oppose civ rights, ya’ll get more bricks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Why does Tom Brady only care when its his wallet that is impacted?  Why does Oliver North only get riled up when people go after white people’s guns? Why do Roseanne Barr and Scott Baio only care when it’s a white confederate traitor’s monument that’s taken down?  Why does Pat Robertson only predict that God will take vengeance on minorities and gays via natural disasters, although everyone knows our lord and savior only sends hurricanes to the racist southern states?


His wallet?  Tom Brady has taken pay cuts, for the betterment of his team, his entire career.  And that INCLUDES black teammates making more money.  Drew Brees had the balls to speak up and look what happened?  You're ONLY allowed to have an opinion if it it toes the line with the violent minority! 

What the fuck are you talking about?  Oliver North?  Are you fucking kidding?  Americans have a Constitutional right to arms.  Where did he say only whites can own them, you fucking idiot?  And so you know, legal gun owners don't put a fucking dent in the crimes committed by people illegally using stolen guns.  Are you delusional?  Pat Robertson is a phony like the rest of them.  Who cares what a senile bible thumper says?  Ask Map... he's the one that believes in God, not me.  He doesn't go on national news everytime there's an opportunity for him to make a buck on a black funeral.

So do you have an answer to what I asked MAP?  If you're going to hijack my post to someone else, don't fucking hide from it.  Step up and offer a rebuttal.  Or maybe you know I'm right.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If more people were open-minded, fewer would get bricks through their windows. Pretty simple. Don’t vote for racist presidents, don’t vote for racist police chiefs, don’t vote for racist mayors. Support more spending in education and less on police. But since you and your buddies oppose civ rights, ya’ll get more bricks.


More open minded to what... agreeing with you?  LMAO!  You don't get to throw a brick through someone's window because they don't like you.  And if you do it anyway, don't go crying like a bitch when you get shot doing it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I saw just as many white people looting in LA than Black people.  Stupidity knows no race!
> 
> Hell, the City of LA looted and rioted when the Lakers won a Championship!


I didn’t say anything about race, now who is the racist?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn’t say anything about race, now who is the racist?


How is it racist?  The FACT is the looters were multi-racial.

You’re just looking for another antagonist and I’m not your Huckleberry!


----------



## Yousername (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And yet ANOTHER the media drags up to race bait.  Here we have police reporting to calls of a black man, with a handgun, arguing with people.  Cops show up, black man runs, black man says he can't breathe and later dies of a collapsed lung.  I WONDER if he could breathe if he hadn't run?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you even know what causes a collapsed lung? I’ll give you a hint... it’s not running.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> How is it racist?  The FACT is the looters were multi-racial.
> 
> You’re just looking for another antagonist and I’m not your Huckleberry!


Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

*BOYCOTT THE NFL OR FIRE ROGER GOODELL
BOYCOTT THE NBA OR FIRE ADAM SILVER
BOYCOTT MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL OR FIRE ROB MANFRED*
*BOYCOTT THE MLS OR FIRE DON GARBER

ANY COMMISSIONER THAT LETS A TEAM/TEAMS OR ANY OF IT'S MEMBERS 
DISRESPECT THE AMERICAN FLAG CAN GO FUCK THEMSELVES.....

WE ARE NOT A NATION OF " CUCKS "......
*
*THIS IS AMERICA AND THE FLAG STANDS FOR STRENGTH AND FREEDOM...!*


----------



## outside! (Jun 15, 2020)

Anyone that uses the word "cuck" goes straight to the ignore list. And nononono, fuck you. It isn't about the flag.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Actually the baker in CO did not win. The Supreme Court refused to rule on the substance but instead sent it back on a procedural issue.  Even your p**y bigoted Supreme Court justices couldn’t muster the necessary votes to go full Plessy v Ferguson against the gay community. To this day, our bigoty cake maker still isn’t making wedding cakes for anyone because he knows how that is going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @Dof3, how you like them apples?  https://www.foxnews.com/politics/supreme-court-rules-gay-workers-protected-from-job-discrimination-in-big-win-for-lgbt-rights

Looks like your brief venture into Constitutional law was short-lived and woefully unsuccessful.  No more cakes by our bigoty baker, and that’s final.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 15, 2020)

I really hope we all dont get faced with a choice, Kneel or stand or else.  The flag, the song, the meanings, the reasons is just too much for so many of us on here.  Enough is enough already.  Strong traditions and meanings for a country started with a bible is not easy to destroy in 6 months.  Plus, half of the country thinks the left tried to unseat their leader that they voted for and won fair and square.  This will never go away and from my seat in the middle, the right has some serious reasons to be upset.  The way some go about politics has caused fear on both sides.  The virus of fear in this country is at an all time high.  I hope I never, ever feel the pressure to kneel or stand for what one believes.  Politics, religion,sports and media is all at the four front like never before.  Some are saying, "Step right up and pick a side, pick a side, pick a side and depending on the side you pick will determined many things now it seems.  I can say I can 100% live without watching sports and TV.  I guess that leaves us with Politics and Religion for $600 Alex...."double bonus." Politics & Religon has never been done before with social media spies and snitches everywhere.  You better watch the hell you say and believe and vote for or else you might find yourself on the wrong side and that really sucks turds.  In some areas you have to really be careful to not share what you really believe and what you stand for.  My heart goes out to all of you and all the kids who have to figure all this out.  Kids are smart.  They see the truth.  Go Monday to ALL my fellow Americans and our visitors in this gr8t country of ours.  Patience is the key.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> If more people were open-minded, fewer would get bricks through their windows. Pretty simple. Don’t vote for racist presidents, don’t vote for racist police chiefs, don’t vote for racist mayors. Support more spending in education and less on police. But since you and your buddies oppose civ rights, ya’ll get more bricks.


Yup it is that simple.
Isn’t it ironic that a struggling guy like Mr. Floyd created such a significant impact with his passing, whereas you look at the haters on here who are actually envious!


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

outside! said:


> Anyone that uses the word "cuck" goes straight to the ignore list. And nononono, fuck you. It isn't about the flag.



*Wow.....you elevated it to level 3...!*
*
F@#K YOU TOO....YA " CUCK " .....AND BIG SMELLY PILE OF DEMOCRAT STOOL....!

IT HAS EVERYTHING TO DO WITH THE FLAG AND AMERICA.....GROW UP.
AND GO REREAD YOUR REAL HISTORY.....!
*
*ANY SPORT THAT CAPITULATES TO THE " INMATES " DEMANDS CAN POUND SAND....!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup it is that simple.
> Isn’t it ironic that a struggling guy like Mr. Floyd created such a significant impact with his passing, whereas you look at the haters on here who are actually envious!


*Really .....you attribute a " Lunatic Saul Alinsky " movement to a man with a Criminal record*
*who was killed by a man with a Criminal record who should have been prosecuted 
by a Lazy POS Prosecutor who is now a worthless sitting Senator that was recently 
running** for the Democrat nomination for President......


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Hey @Dof3, how you like them apples?  https://www.foxnews.com/politics/supreme-court-rules-gay-workers-protected-from-job-discrimination-in-big-win-for-lgbt-rights
> 
> Looks like your brief venture into Constitutional law was short-lived and woefully unsuccessful.  No more cakes by our bigoty baker, and that’s final.


Hardly.  I agree that an employer should not be able to fire a person based on that persons gender or sexual orientation.  I don't see the baker being compelled to violate his authentic and longstanding religious beliefs in order to make someone a cake as a condition of his ability to operate a business as quite the same thing.  Maybe one day we will find out.  We didn't last time because the state government acted with such an egregious disregard of one of its citizens beliefs that it tainted the whole of its position.  Argues for a more reasonable, measured and fair minded approach on these points.  You should try it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

*Robots know no gender.....*
*Hire Them for the job.....
The problem you will render...*
*Leftists will take a knee and sob....*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 15, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Hardly.  I agree that an employer should not be able to fire a person based on that persons gender or sexual orientation.  I don't see the baker being compelled to violate his authentic and longstanding religious beliefs in order to make someone a cake as a condition of his ability to operate a business as quite the same thing.  Maybe one day we will find out.  We didn't last time because the state government acted with such an egregious disregard of one of its citizens beliefs that it tainted the whole of its position.  Argues for a more reasonable, measured and fair minded approach on these points.  You should try it.


Ollie’s BBQ’s owner argued that the very same religion allowed it to refuse to serve blacks, and the Supreme Court slammed it down. Bob Jones made the same argument to exclude blacks from its college and also got slammed down. It doesn’t matter what group of people you want to hate using your religion as an excuse, you need to keep it to yourself and church. If you want to own a business, you must treat people equally. Period. You can slap whatever label you want on your bigotry, including calling it “measured and fair”, but its just bigotry.

I am very fair minded. Unlike the bigoty baker, I won’t refuse to sell my wares to someone regardless of how stupid their three gods in one concept is. Now that’s tolerance.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ollie’s BBQ’s owner argued that the very same religion allowed it to refuse to serve blacks, and the Supreme Court slammed it down. Bob Jones made the same argument to exclude blacks from its college and also got slammed down. It doesn’t matter what group of people you want to hate using your religion as an excuse, you need to keep it to yourself and church. If you want to own a business, you must treat people equally. Period. You can slap whatever label you want on your bigotry, including calling it “measured and fair”, but its just bigotry.
> 
> I am very fair minded. Unlike the bigoty baker, I won’t refuse to sell my wares to someone regardless of how stupid their three gods in one concept is. Now that’s tolerance.


God Hates Fags Bakery!


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ollie’s BBQ’s owner argued that the very same religion allowed it to refuse to serve blacks, and the Supreme Court slammed it down. Bob Jones made the same argument to exclude blacks from its college and also got slammed down. It doesn’t matter what group of people you want to hate using your religion as an excuse, you need to keep it to yourself and church. If you want to own a business, you must treat people equally. Period. You can slap whatever label you want on your bigotry, including calling it “measured and fair”, but its just bigotry.
> 
> I am very fair minded. Unlike the bigoty baker, I won’t refuse to sell my wares to someone regardless of how stupid their three gods in one concept is. Now that’s tolerance.


*Awwwwww........did you get a " Private Eric-mail " that stated cease and desist with the 
image of the " Cuck " Mayor on a knee.....*


----------



## Dof3 (Jun 15, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ollie’s BBQ’s owner argued that the very same religion allowed it to refuse to serve blacks, and the Supreme Court slammed it down. Bob Jones made the same argument to exclude blacks from its college and also got slammed down. It doesn’t matter what group of people you want to hate using your religion as an excuse, you need to keep it to yourself and church. If you want to own a business, you must treat people equally. Period. You can slap whatever label you want on your bigotry, including calling it “measured and fair”, but its just bigotry.
> 
> I am very fair minded. Unlike the bigoty baker, I won’t refuse to sell my wares to someone regardless of how stupid their three gods in one concept is. Now that’s tolerance.


Neither of those cases speak to the point raised by the baker, but what does it matter.

*“Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.”*

― Mark Twain 

You win.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

Yousername said:


> Do you even know what causes a collapsed lung? I’ll give you a hint... it’s not running.


Do you even know what prevents this situation?  I'll give you a hint... it's not running from police after committing a crime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2020)

outside! said:


> Anyone that uses the word "cuck" goes straight to the ignore list. And nononono, fuck you. It isn't about the flag.


It’s not about the flag to you, but’s it’s about the flag to us.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> Neither of those cases speak to the point raised by the baker, but what does it matter.
> 
> *“Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience.”*
> 
> ...


Of course they do.  If you are going to sell food to people, you must sell it to everyone regardless of how big a bigoted POS you are. Whether it’s ribs or cake doesn’t matter. Religion is not a legitimate excuse for bigotry.

Gosh, it must be really hard to reconcile in your mind why its not ok to use religion to discriminate based on race, but is perfectly fine if they’re gay. You gonna bust out some Bible scripture to explain why you’re a s**tbag? It’s not my fault, I swear. God made me do it!


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s not about the flag to you, but’s it’s about the flag to us.


Feel free to stand.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of course they do.  If you are going to sell food to people, you must sell it to everyone regardless of how big a bigoted POS you are. Whether it’s ribs or cake doesn’t matter. Religion is not a legitimate excuse for bigotry.
> 
> Gosh, it must be really hard to reconcile in your mind why its not ok to use religion to discriminate based on race, but is perfectly fine if they’re gay. You gonna bust out some Bible scripture to explain why you’re a s**tbag? It’s not my fault, I swear. God made me do it!



*Apparently " Mr Kneeler " you've never read this when walking into an establishment.....*







*It's legal as long as the " Owner/Worker " articulates the Right properly !

Now go make your City functional,  let businesses flourish...

and leave the Police Dept alone.......*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Apparently " Mr Kneeler " you've never read this when walking into an establishment.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s so great living in a country where we don’t need to respect police who don’t deserve it and no one gets a free pass on bigotry on the basis that “god made me do it”.  It doesn’t matter if you put a sign up or use bold font.

It’s so great that we can call cops who use excessive force pigs. And call their colleagues who don’t speak and are therefore complicit pigs. We can call their bosses who fail to ensure that the cops under them do their jobs properly pigs. Because they are pigs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s so great living in a country where we don’t need to respect police who don’t deserve it and no one gets a free pass on bigotry on the basis that “god made me do it”.  It doesn’t matter if you put a sign up or use bold font.
> 
> It’s so great that we can call cops who use excessive force pigs. And call their colleagues who don’t speak and are therefore complicit pigs. We can call their bosses who fail to ensure that the cops under them do their jobs properly pigs. Because they are pigs.


You don't have to respect police.  They certainly don't respect you.  You can call the rest of us "boot lickers" if it makes your dick bigger.  We can continue to laugh at your failures to compete on the same levels as everyone else.  I bought stock in Kleenex and Midol.  Have at it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Of course they do.  If you are going to sell food to people, you must sell it to everyone regardless of how big a bigoted POS you are. Whether it’s ribs or cake doesn’t matter. Religion is not a legitimate excuse for bigotry.
> 
> Gosh, it must be really hard to reconcile in your mind why its not ok to use religion to discriminate based on race, but is perfectly fine if they’re gay. You gonna bust out some Bible scripture to explain why you’re a s**tbag? It’s not my fault, I swear. God made me do it!


No, you aren't required to sell to everyone.  If it's my business, I can throw your ass out if I feel like it.  If you're too much of a stupid bitch to not go somewhere else, you've got bigger problems than my restaurant.  People don't want or respect you... sounds like a "you" kind of problem, Rainbow.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, you aren't required to sell to everyone.  If it's my business, I can throw your ass out if I feel like it.  If you're too much of a stupid bitch to not go somewhere else, you've got bigger problems than my restaurant.  People don't want or respect you... sounds like a "you" kind of problem, Rainbow.


Sure.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure.
> View attachment 7707


But God said it was ok! Why can’t I throw rocks at gays and black people?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> But God said it was ok! Why can’t I throw rocks at gays and black people?


Hey, Rainbow, did you know Okrah had a magazine?  I'm thinking the problem is "low IQ".  What do you think?









						The Problem with Saying "All Lives Matter" as a Response to "Black Lives Matter"
					

Layla F. Saad, the author of White Supremacy and Me, explains the phrase upholds racism.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Sure.
> View attachment 7707


Isn't it supposed to say "coloreds"?  You think they means black gangs wearing red or blue?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

Looks like some sad little piggies are upset they can’t use excessive force anymore. Gonna take their guns and go home. 









						Police officers across the US have quit their jobs in recent days. Here is where there have been resignations | CNN
					

Since George Floyd's death three weeks ago, the role of America's criminal justice system has been catapulted to the forefront of national conversation with thousands calling for sweeping changes within the country's policing system.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Looks like some sad little piggies are upset they can’t use excessive force anymore. Gonna take their guns and go home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry.  Nobody expects your buddies to learn from their mistakes.  There will always be plenty of police officers to keep trash off the streets.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't worry.  Nobody expects your buddies to learn from their mistakes.  There will always be plenty of police officers to keep trash off the streets.


Or as @The Outlaw would proudly proclaim:

Boogaloo - 5
Antifa - 0


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2020)

I believe the Supremes ruled in favor of the Colorado baker...


----------



## EOTL (Jun 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I believe the Supremes ruled in favor of the Colorado baker...


Again, no they didn’t. They sent it back on a procedural issue. The bigot baker still hasn’t sold a wedding cake and keeps getting bombarded with lawsuits by trans and gay patriots who are making sure he can’t find liability insurance and are also bleeding him dry through litigation. And now a majority of our SCOTUS has slammed the door on him. Sexual orientation is just as protected by our Constitution and laws as race. Can’t refuse to sell ribs to someone because they’re black, even if your refusal to do so is based on religious bigotry. And you can’t refuse to sell cakes to someone because they’re gay even if you also blame your being an a**hole on your religion. Yippee!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Again, no they didn’t. They sent it back on a procedural issue. The bigot baker still hasn’t sold a wedding cake and keeps getting bombarded with lawsuits by trans and gay patriots who are making sure he can’t find liability insurance and are also bleeding him dry through litigation. And now a majority of our SCOTUS has slammed the door on him. Sexual orientation is just as protected by our Constitution and laws as race. Can’t refuse to sell ribs to someone because they’re black, even if your refusal to do so is based on religious bigotry. And you can’t refuse to sell cakes to someone because they’re gay even if you also blame your being an a**hole on your religion. Yippee!


You'd think those rainbow warriors had something better to do with their time.  

And did you just say "ribs to someone black"?  That's kind of stereotyping, isn't it?  That's like saying a lot of black people drive under the influence and resist arrest.  Very racist.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

EOTL said:


> It’s so great living in a country where we don’t need to respect police who don’t deserve it and no one gets a free pass on bigotry on the basis that “god made me do it”.  It doesn’t matter if you put a sign up or use bold font.
> 
> It’s so great that we can call cops who use excessive force pigs. And call their colleagues who don’t speak and are therefore complicit pigs. We can call their bosses who fail to ensure that the cops under them do their jobs properly pigs. Because they are pigs.



*YooooooHoooooo .....Oh Eric the head banger......if you like a lawless society then move to Afghanistan.......*
*They have everything you need ......from lawlessness to Bacha Boys......start packin and GTFOH...!!!*


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YooooooHoooooo .....Oh Eric the head banger......if you like a lawless society then move to Afghanistan.......*
> *They have everything you need ......from lawlessness to Bacha Boys......start packin and GTFOH...!!!*


No. I’d rather stay here and call out racist pigs. There are plenty of religious freaks here just like in Afghanistan anyway, the only difference being the ones here bend the knee to crosses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Again, no they didn’t. They sent it back on a procedural issue. The bigot baker still hasn’t sold a wedding cake and keeps getting bombarded with lawsuits by trans and gay patriots who are making sure he can’t find liability insurance and are also bleeding him dry through litigation. And now a majority of our SCOTUS has slammed the door on him. Sexual orientation is just as protected by our Constitution and laws as race. Can’t refuse to sell ribs to someone because they’re black, even if your refusal to do so is based on religious bigotry. And you can’t refuse to sell cakes to someone because they’re gay even if you also blame your being an a**hole on your religion. Yippee!


Spot on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Again, no they didn’t. They sent it back on a procedural issue. The bigot baker still hasn’t sold a wedding cake and keeps getting bombarded with lawsuits by trans and gay patriots who are making sure he can’t find liability insurance and are also bleeding him dry through litigation. And now a majority of our SCOTUS has slammed the door on him. Sexual orientation is just as protected by our Constitution and laws as race. Can’t refuse to sell ribs to someone because they’re black, even if your refusal to do so is based on religious bigotry. And you can’t refuse to sell cakes to someone because they’re gay even if you also blame your being an a**hole on your religion. Yippee!


Washington (CNN)The Supreme Court ruled in favor of a Colorado baker who refused to bake a cake to celebrate the marriage of a same sex couple because of a religious objection.
The ruling was 7-2.
The court held that the Colorado Civil Rights Commission showed hostility toward the baker based on his religious beliefs. The ruling is a win for baker Jack Phillips, who cited his beliefs as a Christian, but leaves unsettled broader constitutional questions on religious liberty. 








						Supreme Court rules for Colorado baker in same-sex wedding cake case
					

The Supreme Court ruled in favor of a Colorado baker who refused to bake a cake to celebrate the marriage of a same sex couple because of a religious objection.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2020)

Washington (CNN)The Supreme Court on Monday wiped away a ruling that went against a bakery in Oregon that refused to make a cake to celebrate the wedding for a same-sex couple. 








						Supreme Court sides with Oregon bakery that refused to make cake for same-sex wedding
					

The Supreme Court on Monday wiped away a ruling that went against a bakery in Oregon that refused to make a cake to celebrate the wedding for a same-sex couple.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

Ok boys and girls and all you righties and lefties.  This video is only for you.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No. I’d rather stay here and call out racist pigs. There are plenty of religious freaks here just like in Afghanistan anyway, the only difference being the ones here bend the knee to crosses.


Racist pigs?  So let me "ax" you a question.  Is it racist to arrest you if you're too stupid to follow the laws?









						Opinion | The Myth of Systemic Police Racism
					

Hold officers accountable who use excessive force. But there’s no evidence of widespread racial bias.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

LMAO!  Holy fucking shit... spit coffee all over my screen.  The victimhood is too much.  Nevermind that a black man is TEN TIMES more likely to be murdered by another black man than cops or white people.  Are you fucking kidding me with this bullshit?  Enough.  Enough of the phony lies and bullshit about how scary it is to be a black man in a civilized society.  If you can't be honest with yourself, just shut up and stay home where you're far more likely to die.









						‘Let’s Just Make It Home.’ The Unwritten Rules Blacks Learn To Navigate Racism in America
					

Darnell Hill teaches Black teens in St. Louis how to safely walk through the park, run to the store or handle an encounter with the police.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow... I wonder if the media will go after him the way they did the A-hole that put his hands on cops.  I wonder if the black guy was oppressed.









						Sex offender shoves 92-year-old woman to ground in New York
					

A convicted New York sex offender has been arrested after shoving a 92-year-old woman to the ground.In a New York Police Department (NYPD) video uploaded on Monday night, the Manhattan woman can be seen walking down Third Avenue before she is shoved, and knocks her head.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Washington (CNN)The Supreme Court ruled in favor of a Colorado baker who refused to bake a cake to celebrate the marriage of a same sex couple because of a religious objection.
> The ruling was 7-2.
> The court held that the Colorado Civil Rights Commission showed hostility toward the baker based on his religious beliefs. The ruling is a win for baker Jack Phillips, who cited his beliefs as a Christian, but leaves unsettled broader constitutional questions on religious liberty.
> 
> ...


This is a perfect example why soccer is such a great sport for smart kids. There are so many that play it who are mentally limited by the genes they get from their nearly brain-dead parents, it’s like shooting fish in a barrel if you have any brains at all.

Read the article you posted. It says exactly what I said earlier.  The prick still can’t sell a wedding cake. You can read him whine about it at his website.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Washington (CNN)The Supreme Court on Monday wiped away a ruling that went against a bakery in Oregon that refused to make a cake to celebrate the wedding for a same-sex couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is my absolute favorite. Gay patriots ran this bigoty baker bitch of Beaverton right out of business. They sued this POS so hard that she had no choice but to slither back under that religious rock she came from. And then the US Supreme Court rubbed it further by refusing to touch the religious issue, instead sending it back on procedure so she could spend even more money on lawyers.

She got exactly what bigots deserve. She was forced out of her chosen profession and financially ruined. All that is left of her pastry passion is a website with a bunch of sad religious platitudes under the one word that actually matters: closed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This one is my absolute favorite. Gay patriots ran this bigoty baker bitch of Beaverton right out of business. They sued this POS so hard that she had no choice but to slither back under that religious rock she came from. And then the US Supreme Court rubbed it further by refusing to touch the religious issue, instead sending it back on procedure so she could spend even more money on lawyers.
> 
> She got exactly what bigots deserve. She was forced out of her chosen profession and financially ruined. All that is left of her passion is a website with a bunch of sad religious platitudes under the one word that actually matters: closed.


*Thought I'd post it a 2nd time since you probably just missed it.  I know you'd never deliberately hide from something like this.  *

Racist pigs? So let me "ax" you a question. Is it racist to arrest you if you're too stupid to follow the laws?






*Opinion | The Myth of Systemic Police Racism*
Hold officers accountable who use excessive force. But there’s no evidence of widespread racial bias.




www.wsj.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="EOTL, post: 335254, member: 7293"
No. I’d rather stay here and *call out racist pigs*. There are plenty of religious freaks here just like in Afghanistan anyway, the only difference being the ones here bend the knee to crosses.
/QUOTE


*Start at your bathroom mirror, then work your way out the front door.........





*


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="EOTL, post: 335303, member: 7293"

This one is my absolute favorite. Gay patriots ran this bigoty baker bitch of Beaverton right out of business. 
They sued this POS so hard that she had no choice but to slither back under that religious rock she came from.
 And then the US Supreme Court rubbed it further by refusing to touch the religious issue, instead sending
 it back on procedure so she could spend even more money on lawyers.

She got exactly what bigots deserve. 
*You and your kind took away her FREEDOMS ....plain and simple.*

She was forced out of her chosen profession and financially ruined.

All that is left of her pastry passion is a website with a bunch of sad 
religious platitudes under the one word that actually matters: closed.

/QUOTE

*She was forced out of her chosen profession and financially ruined. *


*You sure paint a picture of yourself as a Miserable Human Being....!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This is a perfect example why soccer is such a great sport for smart kids. There are so many that play it who are mentally limited by the genes they get from their nearly brain-dead parents, it’s like shooting fish in a barrel if you have any brains at all.
> 
> Read the article you posted. It says exactly what I said earlier.  The prick still can’t sell a wedding cake. You can read him whine about it at his website.


I read the article & then posted it you pompous little prick. I did so with no editorial comments.

What exactly does the headline below say? It says exactly what my original comment was.

The Supreme Court ruled in favor of a Colorado baker who refused to bake a cake to celebrate the marriage of a same sex couple because of a religious objection. 

As far as kids who play soccer that are mentally limited...you're once again blowing shit out your face.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> This one is my absolute favorite. Gay patriots ran this bigoty baker bitch of Beaverton right out of business. They sued this POS so hard that she had no choice but to slither back under that religious rock she came from. And then the US Supreme Court rubbed it further by refusing to touch the religious issue, instead sending it back on procedure so she could spend even more money on lawyers.
> 
> She got exactly what bigots deserve. She was forced out of her chosen profession and financially ruined. All that is left of her pastry passion is a website with a bunch of sad religious platitudes under the one word that actually matters: closed.


Americans always put people like this outta business. If it were a big business like Hobby Lobby, big business “trumps” democracy so Hobby Lobby would prevail. But small business people acting like bigots by refusing to serve people get shunned by American communities.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Don’t they need an asterisk here?

Cake is what makes the day special whatever you are celebrating, birthday, baby shower, wedding, bridal shower, anniversary,  holidays, or just having a special dinner with special people.​


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Americans always put people like this outta business. If it were a big business like Hobby Lobby, big business “trumps” democracy so Hobby Lobby would prevail. But small business people acting like bigots by refusing to serve people get shunned by American communities.


No they don't.  People that agree with the stance will support those businesses for the very same reason.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Home - Sweet Cakes
					

Beautifully-crafted, custom-made cakes, always created from scratch. NO box cakes! Cakes made for all occasions.



					www.sweetcakesweb.com
				




Hey why are they closed? Anybody know?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Home - Sweet Cakes
> 
> 
> Beautifully-crafted, custom-made cakes, always created from scratch. NO box cakes! Cakes made for all occasions.
> ...


LMAO!  You think he won't reopen somewhere?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I read the article & then posted it you pompous little prick. I did so with no editorial comments.
> 
> What exactly does the headline below say? It says exactly what my original comment was.
> 
> ...


Well, if we’re going to play quote-the-headline:









						The Press Is Wrong on Masterpiece Cakeshop. The Baker Lost.
					

Bakery owner Jack Phillips got the decision he wanted, but the next time he turns away a same-sex couple, he will lose his case.




					prospect.org


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Americans always put people like this outta business. If it were a big business like Hobby Lobby, big business “trumps” democracy so Hobby Lobby would prevail. But small business people acting like bigots by refusing to serve people get shunned by American communities.





messy said:


> Home - Sweet Cakes
> 
> 
> Beautifully-crafted, custom-made cakes, always created from scratch. NO box cakes! Cakes made for all occasions.
> ...



*Because Low Intellect Individuals like you imply to others that:*








*or*







*Will populate a planet......




Go " Bake " a Cake the right way.......!!!*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Home - Sweet Cakes
> 
> 
> Beautifully-crafted, custom-made cakes, always created from scratch. NO box cakes! Cakes made for all occasions.
> ...


Hey good question? They closed their store in 2013?
NP, I’m sure they’ll get the support to reopen soon!


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well, if we’re going to play quote-the-headline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey " Kneeling Eric " why are you so focused on " Abby Normal "....?





*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Because Low Intellect Individuals like you imply to others that:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s most interesting is that most people who take these anti-gay positions are closer homosexuals themselves...or have strong latent feelings.
Hey nono, I haven’t seen you write in Russian for a while.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Home - Sweet Cakes
> 
> 
> Beautifully-crafted, custom-made cakes, always created from scratch. NO box cakes! Cakes made for all occasions.
> ...


Ooh! Ooh! I know! I know! If you’re going to be a POS bigot, you’d better have a lot of money, and they do not. 



The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  You think he won't reopen somewhere?


They will not reopen. The gays buried them. Made them pay $135,000 and prevented them from selling their main product. Everything they bake is, well, toast.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s most interesting is that most people who take these anti-gay positions are closer homosexuals themselves...or have strong latent feelings.
> Hey nono, I haven’t seen you write in Russian for a while.


*You have no idea my positions or whether I'm even Human .....Now what..!*
*
Based upon your Strong " Latent " responses I can surmise without a doubt you*
*were a " Boy scout ".... 

"Грязный" "Грязный" "Грязный" ... Можете ли вы найти 
радости развлекать русскую женщину ... !!! *


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have no idea my positions or whether I'm even Human .....Now what..!*
> 
> *Based upon your Strong " Latent " responses I can surmise without a doubt you*
> *were a " Boy scout "....
> ...


There you go. 
You gotta always remind us who you are, please.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> There you go.
> You gotta always remind us who you are, please.


*Shirly......*

*You have your label as an Avatar....Quite telling.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I know! I know! If you’re going to be a POS bigot, you’d better have a lot of money, and they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> They will not reopen. The gays buried them. Made them pay $135,000 and prevented them from selling their main product. Everything they bake is, well, toast.


The gays are burying something and it smells like ass.  No amount of this freakish, attention seeking behavior is going to stop him from reopening.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey good question? They closed their store in 2013?
> NP, I’m sure they’ll get the support to reopen soon!


How do you know he hasn't?  Was he supposed to call you first?


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="EOTL, post: 335424, member: 7293"
Ooh! Ooh! I know! I know! If you’re going to be a POS bigot, you’d better have a lot of money, and they do not.



They will not reopen. The gays buried them. Made them pay $135,000 and prevented them from selling their main product. 
*Everything they bake is, well, toast.*
/QUOTE

*Your dripping ooooozee filled hatred toward them is obvious......

Yet they still send their love to unfortunate souls like you......!






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Don’t they need an asterisk here?
> 
> Cake is what makes the day special whatever you are celebrating, birthday, baby shower, wedding, bridal shower, anniversary,  holidays, or just having a special dinner with special people.​


Special people doesn’t mean Special people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I know! I know! If you’re going to be a POS bigot, you’d better have a lot of money, and they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> They will not reopen. The gays buried them. Made them pay $135,000 and prevented them from selling their main product. Everything they bake is, well, toast.


Do you think homosexuals are right in the head?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="EOTL, post: 335424, member: 7293"
> Ooh! Ooh! I know! I know! If you’re going to be a POS bigot, you’d better have a lot of money, and they do not.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the bigots right back. Even your cop friend who’s gonna get the death penalty. 









						Rayshard Brooks killing: Former Atlanta Officer Garrett Rolfe charged with murder, could face death penalty
					

Garrett Rolfe, the Atlanta police officer fired after the killing of Rayshard Brooks last week, now faces 11 charges including felony murder, which could potentially lead to the death penalty, a Georgia district attorney announced Wednesday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 17, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I love the bigots right back. Even your cop friend who’s gonna get the death penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what... making sure the hood rat doesn't tase him, take his Glock and kill him with it?  You might be right... maybe he wouldn't have killed the cop doing his job.  Seems like the hood rat only beats kids and women.  A real hero of yours.  I don't think so.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> For what... making sure the hood rat doesn't tase him, take his Glock and kill him with it?  You might be right... maybe he wouldn't have killed the cop doing his job.  Seems like the hood rat only beats kids and women.  A real hero of yours.  I don't think so.


Tell it to the judge.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2020)

[QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 335486, member: 520
For what... making sure the hood rat doesn't tase him, take his Glock and kill him with it?  You might be right... maybe he wouldn't have killed the cop doing his job.  Seems like the hood rat only beats kids and women.  A real hero of yours.  I don't think so.
[/QUOTE]

He might have gotten away with it except for a dozen videos and the fact that he shot into an occupied vehicle that was just waiting in line.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Well, if we’re going to play quote-the-headline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the one playing games...
I understand both sides of the argument.
I don't understand why, with other bakery's available, anyone would choose to insist that folks go against their religious beliefs...
I don't believe the couple was asked to leave the bakery, nor were they forbidden from buying anything in the bakery that was for sale...
From your "quote the headline" opinion piece above:
"State officials have no business deciding which religious beliefs are despicable or hypocritical."
"Phillips's claim should earn some sympathy. There are other bakers, and if you're gay you don't want Phillips to have anything to do with your wedding anyway. It ought to be possible for the contending sides of the gay rights/religious liberty controversy to reach some kind of deal. This kind of bargain is, however, beyond the institutional capacity of courts. They can't learn through negotiation what each side's most urgent interests are, and they can't draw the kind of arbitrary lines that negotiations often produce. But before we can start talking with one another, we need to stop demonizing each other. The Court's modest opinion is valuable to the extent that it reminds us to do that. "


----------



## outside! (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't understand why, with other bakery's available, anyone would choose to insist that folks go against their religious beliefs...


What if there were not other bakeries available? This isn't about bakeries. What if it was pharmacies, doctors or auto repair shops? Many small towns do not have multiple choices. Religious bigotry is wrong in any form.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Tell it to the judge.


Well, unlike most black hood rats, Brooks won't be seeing the judge again soon.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> [QUOTE="The Outlaw, post: 335486, member: 520
> For what... making sure the hood rat doesn't tase him, take his Glock and kill him with it?  You might be right... maybe he wouldn't have killed the cop doing his job.  Seems like the hood rat only beats kids and women.  A real hero of yours.  I don't think so.


He might have gotten away with it except for a dozen videos and the fact that he shot into an occupied vehicle that was just waiting in line.
[/QUOTE]

Away with what... taking out a piece of trash that had worn out his welcome in society?  Would he be your hero if he took out a family driving drunk on the way to Wendy's?  And yeah, let's burn Wendy's down because it's THEIR fault, too, that he was a stupid drunken asshole.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are the one playing games...
> I understand both sides of the argument.
> I don't understand why, with other bakery's available, anyone would choose to insist that folks go against their religious beliefs...
> I don't believe the couple was asked to leave the bakery, nor were they forbidden from buying anything in the bakery that was for sale...
> ...


For the vast majority of U.S. history, people and companies used religion as an excuse to refuse to serve and even employ others based on race. When you argue religious bigots should be able to use religion as an excuse to deny serving or employing someone based on sexual orientation, you’re essentially saying they should be able to use religion as an excuse to discriminate on any basis, including because they are black, a woman, or a different religion. Or, if you believe the Bible says being gay is wrong but being black is not the mark of Cain or whatever s**t it is people make up to rationalize abusing others, you are telling people what their own religion does and doesn’t say. And just as I don’t get to tell you what your religion says, you don’t get to tell Bob Jones and Ollie’s BBQ that their religion doesn’t allow them to be their particular brand of a**hole, just yours. 

People should not be allowed to use religion as an excuse to discriminate against others and, thankfully, the law is very clear that they cannot. The free exercise clause lets you be to be as awful and s**tty as you want in church, your home, or even praying at work during a break. But pretending you are “exercising” religion by mistreating others operating a business that has nothing to do with religion is b.s. If you want to operate a business in the United States, the cost of entry is that you don’t get to discriminate against people. Religion does not give you some favored status that allows you to mistreat others. Just as religion cannot be used as an excuse to hang someone from a tree or drag them behind your pick-up truck because they are black or gay, you also can’t mistreat and abuse them in a different manner that is less than murder but which you consider to be acceptable.

It isn’t good enough to go to a different baker because if you let someone to be a bigot, a lot more will follow suit. If it suddenly becomes ok to refuse to sell a product to someone because they are gay, people will do it. It will become impossible to buy a wedding cake in the more bigoted parts of the U.S.  And then other a**holes will decide they can use religion to do the same to people who are black, or women, or have a different understanding of what communion means.

I fully recognize it is not possible to convince religious bigots that they are wrong. They believe crazy irrational non-sense, which makes it impossible to have a rational conversation. They claim they’re forgiving of others to make themselves feel better that they actually aren’t. They think an all-powerful being created the world in less than a week and instructed people to stone gay people and many others to death right up until he changed his mind and sent his son (who is also himself) to tell everyone that they didn’t need to murder people anymore.

Every argument religious bigots make is just rationalizing bigotry. You claim an arbitrary line has been drawn when there is nothing arbitrary about it. You use the word arbitrary because you don’t want to concede that the line was actually carefully drawn by legislatures and courts over the course of more than 100 years and was put where it is for a reason, but you just happen to be on the immoral side of it. When you claim it is “beyond the institutional capacity of the courts” you are wrong, as Scotus quite easily showed earlier this week. You just don’t like how easily the courts are dealing with this because you don’t like the results. The only “institutional problem” is the fact that bigots don’t like the results.

Also, Phillips’ argument that he should be allowed to mistreat others because maybe someone else might not is neither sympathetic nor rational. You can cherry pick out of context any statement or headline you want, but it doesn’t change what everyone already knows and the law clearly provides.  If you won’t sell a wedding cake to someone because of their sexual orientation, you can’t sell a wedding cake to anyone. If you won’t employ someone based because of their sexual orientation, you don’t get to employ anyone. Can’t hang someone from a tree based on their protected class, and can’t refuse to sell them a cake either. This is just about the most simple and obvious concept that a court could possibly handle.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Away with what... taking out a piece of trash that had worn out his welcome in society?  Would he be your hero if he took out a family driving drunk on the way to Wendy's?  And yeah, let's burn Wendy's down because it's THEIR fault, too, that he was a stupid drunken asshole.


I'm sure he had public safety in mind when he shot an unarmed man running away from him, whose ID he had already taken, twice in the back, plus an extra round for good measure into an innocent bystander's car.  That extra round alone is three of his felony charges, not counting the special charges tied to that round because he violated his policeman oath.  He got fired immediately because even his true story is a series of crimes, even for cops.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are the one playing games...
> I understand both sides of the argument.
> I don't understand why, with other bakery's available, anyone would choose to insist that folks go against their religious beliefs...
> I don't believe the couple was asked to leave the bakery, nor were they forbidden from buying anything in the bakery that was for sale...
> ...


You will learn, if it doesn't strike you innately, that to use a public street for your store which provides certain services and products, but you refuse those services to some people because they are having a same-sex wedding or, maybe, an interracial marriage and your religion prevents it, you have a decision to make. Either override your religious beliefs, or move your store into your own house. 
We don't have Jim Crow laws any more...as much as that may pain you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> For the vast majority of U.S. history, people and companies used religion as an excuse to refuse to serve and even employ others based on race. When you argue religious bigots should be able to use religion as an excuse to deny serving or employing someone based on sexual orientation, you’re essentially saying they should be able to use religion as an excuse to discriminate on any basis, including because they are black, a woman, or a different religion. Or, if you believe the Bible says being gay is wrong but being black is not the mark of Cain or whatever s**t it is people make up to rationalize abusing others, you are telling people what their own religion does and doesn’t say. And just as I don’t get to tell you what your religion says, you don’t get to tell Bob Jones and Ollie’s BBQ that their religion doesn’t allow them to be their particular brand of a**hole, just yours.
> 
> People should not be allowed to use religion as an excuse to discriminate against others and, thankfully, the law is very clear that they cannot. The free exercise clause lets you be to be as awful and s**tty as you want in church, your home, or even praying at work during a break. But pretending you are “exercising” religion by mistreating others operating a business that has nothing to do with religion is b.s. If you want to operate a business in the United States, the cost of entry is that you don’t get to discriminate against people. Religion does not give you some favored status that allows you to mistreat others. Just as religion cannot be used as an excuse to hang someone from a tree or drag them behind your pick-up truck because they are black or gay, you also can’t mistreat and abuse them in a different manner that is less than murder but which you consider to be acceptable.
> 
> ...


You are one arrogant piece of human fodder...
I'm not trying to rationalize bigotry as I was quoting your article. I have no problem with the way the court has ruled.
It was your article that claimed it is “beyond the institutional capacity of the courts”. 
It was your article that used the words arbitrary, not me. 
It was also your article that suggested that folks stop demonizing others
The baker didn't refuse to sell them a cake, he refused to make a "special order cake"....
You don't want to discuss this, you prefer to pontificate, categorize and judge others.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 335545, member: 3299"
You will learn, if it doesn't strike you innately, that to use a public street for your store which provides certain services and products, but you refuse those services to some people because they are having a same-sex wedding or, maybe, an interracial marriage and your religion prevents it, you have a decision to make. Either override your religious beliefs, or move your store into your own house.
We don't have Jim Crow laws any more...as much as that may pain you.
*What the F@&K does a " Jim Crow Law " have to do with 
INDIVIDUAL/PERSONAL Sexual Orientation Discrimination......
Oh please paint me a link, this I gotta see.....!*


/QUOTE


*What a terrible argument you present above.....

A. The services they requested could have been performed ANYWHERE...( They Had a Vendetta...A monetary Vendetta it appears. )
B. Nobody in there right mind running a business refuses service to anyone over a " Personal " issue.
C. Those two women were either coached or had previous interaction with that bakery to go for the throat as they did.
D. You are looking for an argument where there is none....let it go and start your studies.....
E. I personally would just take my " Business request " elsewhere, especially with a consumable item such as a Cake....*



*Just to give you a little kick start .....see below " MR under educated Messy "....*

*" Jim Crow laws were state and local laws that enforced racial segregation 
in the Southern United States. 
All were enacted in the late 19th and early 20th centuries by 
white Democratic-dominated state legislatures to disenfranchise 
and remove political and economic gains made by blacks during the 
Reconstruction period. "*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You will learn, if it doesn't strike you innately, that to use a public street for your store which provides certain services and products, but you refuse those services to some people because they are having a same-sex wedding or, maybe, an interracial marriage and your religion prevents it, you have a decision to make. Either override your religious beliefs, or move your store into your own house.
> We don't have Jim Crow laws any more...as much as that may pain you.


You might learn that the you're full of shit and a terrible judge of others.
I have no problem with what the court has ruled, you babbling about Jim Crow laws is just that, babbling.
I judge people by what they say and do....not their skin color or their sexuality...could care less.
As much as this may pain you, go fuck yourself...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm sure he had public safety in mind when he shot an unarmed man running away from him, whose ID he had already taken, twice in the back, plus an extra round for good measure into an innocent bystander's car.  That extra round alone is three of his felony charges, not counting the special charges tied to that round because he violated his policeman oath.  He got fired immediately because even his true story is a series of crimes, even for cops.


1.  Career criminal
2.  Driving drunk
3.  Punched a cop that was treating him very fairly
4.  Fired a taser at a cop to get away

I couldn't give a shit about him.  His actions resulted in his death and society is better off without him on the streets.  Period.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You might learn that the you're full of shit and a terrible judge of others.
> I have no problem with what the court has ruled, you babbling about Jim Crow laws is just that, babbling.
> I judge people by what they say and do....not their skin color or their sexuality...could care less.
> As much as this may pain you, go fuck yourself...


Sorry Snowflake. Just trying to educate your dumb ass.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You might learn that the you're full of shit and a terrible judge of others.
> I have no problem with what the court has ruled, you babbling about Jim Crow laws is just that, babbling.
> I judge people by what they say and do....not their skin color or their sexuality...could care less.
> As much as this may pain you, go fuck yourself...


Sorry Snowflake. Just trying to educate your dumb ass.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You are one arrogant piece of human fodder...
> I'm not trying to rationalize bigotry as I was quoting your article. I have no problem with the way the court has ruled.
> It was your article that claimed it is “beyond the institutional capacity of the courts”.
> It was your article that used the words arbitrary, not me.
> ...


So now you read beyond the headline? If you think it’s not ok to judge others, your beef is with bigoty bakers, not me.

I obviously do not agree with the article’s alleged proposition that’s beyond the institutional capacity of the courts to deal with a very simple analysis of statutory construction in order to validate the very simple concept that bigotry is illegal. Neither do the courts and state and federal legislatures for that matter. The only people who make that claim are those who neither like nor respect the laws of the United States and their own state.

You are also wrong that the baker refused to sell the gay couple a “specialized” wedding cake. They asked for a basic wedding cake that would look and taste exactly like one he would sell them if they weren’t gay.

Call me whatever you want, I’ve heard much worse back when I and others spent many years being very nice and polite in opposition to bigotry. Nice and polite has not worked to our own satisfaction, so now we sue the f(lour) out of these bigots until we drive them out of business and ruin their lives, and call them out and mock them for sport. You should be happy we aren’t burning crosses on their lawns or hanging them from trees. Shoot, we’re not even refusing to sell them flowers or cakes for their weddings. We’re just expecting to be treated equally, the same way we treat them in business as good Americans. And when they don’t, they get what they deserve.

Rationalize however you want that you aren’t a bigot. We (meaning both me and the United States Supreme Court) know the truth. Complain all you want, but it doesn’t change that the law of the land is that homophobes may not sell wedding cakes to anyone if they won’t sell them to a gay person. Ha. Ha. Ha.

One more point, just for fun. Bigots claim gay people can always go somewhere else if a bigot won’t sell them a cake, so problem solved. Using that same logic, a bigot baker can also go somewhere else if they don’t like the law. Problem solved.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You might learn that the you're full of shit and a terrible judge of others.
> I have no problem with what the court has ruled, you babbling about Jim Crow laws is just that, babbling.
> I judge people by what they say and do....not their skin color or their sexuality...could care less.
> As much as this may pain you, go fuck yourself...


What EOTL said to you is So True!

"Rationalize however you want that you aren’t a bigot. We (meaning both me and the United States Supreme Court) know the truth. Complain all you want, but it doesn’t change that the law of the land is that homophobes may not sell wedding cakes to anyone if they won’t sell them to a gay person. Ha. Ha. Ha.

One more point, just for fun. Bigots claim gay people can always go somewhere else if a bigot won’t sell them a cake, so problem solved. Using that same logic, a bigot baker can also go somewhere else if they don’t like the law. Problem solved."


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  Career criminal
> 2.  Driving drunk
> 3.  Punched a cop that was treating him very fairly
> 4.  Fired a taser at a cop to get away
> ...


*Atlanta has a VERY BAD CASE OF " BLUE FLU " right now......and it's most likely going to get *
*worse until the Mayor and Local " Officials " pull their collective heads out !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So now you read beyond the headline? If you think it’s not ok to judge others, your beef is with bigoty bakers, not me.
> 
> I obviously do not agree with the article’s alleged proposition that’s beyond the institutional capacity of the courts to deal with a very simple analysis of statutory construction in order to validate the very simple concept that bigotry is illegal. Neither do the courts and state and federal legislatures for that matter. The only people who make that claim are those who neither like nor respect the laws of the United States and their own state.
> 
> ...



*Hey answer this.....*
*
Did someone " Turn " you down.....?

A. YES*
*B. NO*


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 1.  Career criminal
> 2.  Driving drunk
> 3.  Punched a cop that was treating him very fairly
> 4.  Fired a taser at a cop to get away
> ...


I'm in favor of public elections, but only after a judge and jury have had their say, and only for a pre-defined list of crimes.  Running away from a pissed-off cop isn't one of those crimes.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry Snowflake. Just trying to educate your dumb ass.


Your claims of education are a ludicrous as you calling me snowflake...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm in favor of public elections, but only after a judge and jury have had their say, and only for a pre-defined list of crimes.  Running away from a pissed-off cop isn't one of those crimes.


Elections?
You sure that's the word you were searching for?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> So now you read beyond the headline? If you think it’s not ok to judge others, your beef is with bigoty bakers, not me.
> 
> I obviously do not agree with the article’s alleged proposition that’s beyond the institutional capacity of the courts to deal with a very simple analysis of statutory construction in order to validate the very simple concept that bigotry is illegal. Neither do the courts and state and federal legislatures for that matter. The only people who make that claim are those who neither like nor respect the laws of the United States and their own state.
> 
> ...


Your lack of civility and inability to carry on a conversation is telling...
I certainly don't need a lecture from you poodle dick. Problem solved.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> What EOTL said to you is So True!
> 
> "Rationalize however you want that you aren’t a bigot. We (meaning both me and the United States Supreme Court) know the truth. Complain all you want, but it doesn’t change that the law of the land is that homophobes may not sell wedding cakes to anyone if they won’t sell them to a gay person. Ha. Ha. Ha.
> 
> One more point, just for fun. Bigots claim gay people can always go somewhere else if a bigot won’t sell them a cake, so problem solved. Using that same logic, a bigot baker can also go somewhere else if they don’t like the law. Problem solved."



I'm as much a bigot as you are a child molester. 
Chester the Molester should be your handle....hahahaha....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm in favor of public elections, but only after a judge and jury have had their say, and only for a pre-defined list of crimes.  Running away from a pissed-off cop isn't one of those crimes.


Cop was pissed off because the hood rat was treated well and the "content of his character" still shown through.  Like the rest of them, his actions dictated the outcome.  He doesn't give a shit about anyone else's life.  Why should anyone care about his?


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm as much a bigot as you are a child molester.
> Chester the Molester should be your handle....hahahaha....


Last refuge of a loser - call someone a child molester.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Cop was pissed off because the hood rat was treated well and the "content of his character" still shown through.  Like the rest of them, his actions dictated the outcome.  He doesn't give a shit about anyone else's life.  Why should anyone care about his?


The cop took an oath.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> The cop took an oath.


When will black criminals take an oath?  The cop didn't take an oath to get tased, rendered incapacitated and get killed with his own gun.

I've said it a hundred times and here is #101:  If you don't want problems with cops, don't be a criminal.  Some aren't capable of grasping it.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When will black criminals take an oath?  The cop didn't take an oath to get tased, rendered incapacitated and get killed with his own gun.
> 
> I've said it a hundred times and here is #101:  If you don't want problems with cops, don't be a criminal.  Some aren't capable of grasping it.


What do you do about criminal cops?  If you put on the badge, you are never going to be seen as a criminal, no matter what you do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry Snowflake. Just trying to educate your dumb ass.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your lack of civility and inability to carry on a conversation is telling...
> I certainly don't need a lecture from you poodle dick. Problem solved.


Lol! Projecting exemplified! You really are a dolt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> What do you do about criminal cops?  If you put on the badge, you are never going to be seen as a criminal, no matter what you do?


As a high school acquaintance turned SDPD officer once said, "You guys have to pay for drugs, I just confiscate mine!".


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm in favor of public elections, but only after a judge and jury have had their say, and only for a pre-defined list of crimes.  Running away from a pissed-off cop isn't one of those crimes.


*DO YOU READ YOUR POSTS......?

URAF#$KINIDIOT.......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As a high school acquaintance turned SDPD officer once said, "You guys have to pay for drugs, I just confiscate mine!".


*Was that before you were " Soliciting " Old Men to Buy you Booze while 
ditching classes or after.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> What do you do about criminal cops?  If you put on the badge, you are never going to be seen as a criminal, no matter what you do?


You don't resist arrest.  You don't give them an opportunity or excuse.  And frankly, you'll never get rid of all of them like you'll never get rid of criminal doctors, criminal lawyers, criminal teachers, criminal business owners, criminal anybody.  And there are many cops serving time.  You don't actually expect the libtard media to ever tell you that, do you?  Research the cases.

But when you automatically rebuke police because the stupid criminal was black, you shoot yourself in the foot.  When you rebuke the police because an old man, who happens to be a professional protester, gets knocked on his ass because he aggressively approached a riot squad and put his hands on a cop, you shoot yourself in the foot.  When you rebuke a cop because Alton Sterling chose to fight him and grab at his gun, rather than comply and go to jail like he'd done more than a dozen times before, you shoot yourself in the foot.

Furthermore, in the case of career long criminal George Floyd, you let the cop get arrested and drop it.  You don't light towns on fire.  You don't protest and loot.  You don't pretend it's an epidemic.   I've challenged all of you to give me the names of innocent black men and NONE of you, including some here that hate me, can do it.  You do if you're a fucking moron, but anybody with a triple digit IQ says justice will be served.  And finally, you don't make a martyr out of Floyd, like terrorist organization BLM does, while they completely ignore the lives of black men and women that WEREN'T career criminals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As a high school acquaintance turned SDPD officer once said, "You guys have to pay for drugs, I just confiscate mine!".


Not surprising he's a buddy of yours.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! Projecting exemplified! You really are a dolt.


Look who sticks his foolish nose in from the peanut gallery, none other than shit for brains...
When your opinion is needed I'll copy off a shit house wall...
Run along now.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Last refuge of a loser - call someone a child molester.


Indeed. Of course homophobes don’t want to acknowledge the truth. They say they want “civil discourse”, but that is just code for demanding people let them discriminate against and abuse others. They claim they “love” and “forgive” people who are gay because that is the only way to rationalize that they and their god really hate and mistreat others. 

The saddest part is that they’re mostly p**sies who can’t come right out and say “yes I wholeheartedly agree that a person should be allowed to discriminate against people because they’re gay.” Instead, they tip toe around by pointing to those few who are at least man enough to do it and then make the weak sauce argument that they only want  “civil discourse”.  But the reality is that many people including myself have given plenty of civil discourse and have been told we’re child molesters or worse in response. Well, funny that I’ve never heard of a gay person dragging someone behind a pickup truck or torturing them, tying them up with barbed wire and then leaving them to die because they were straight. I’ve never even heard of a gay person refusing to sell pastry or anything because a person was straight. The only people not being civil are the ones breaking the law and treating others cruelly.

People like him are the exact reason I am no longer nice and fully support making the existence of bigots as miserable as the law allows. Rubbing equality in their faces works. Refusing to let them draw the line in a place, or dictate the terms of engagement, in a place that presumes it is ok to treat other as second class citizens without having to take responsibility for it also works. Making it clear that you have zero respect for their sorry “the bible made me do it” nonsense, and that their precious book carries zero weight with you and the laws of the United States, works best.  In the end, when you point out that you and the law don’t give a s**t about their book, all they have left is to call you a child molester. There is literally no legitimate argument for them to make. And as I have said many times, I am perfectly happy playing their way wallowing around in the muck with those bottom feeders.

The bible bigots had a good run. For centuries there were enough of them, and enough of them in positions of power, to make you pay dearly for speaking up, so most didn’t. They don’t have that anymore.  Now they’re just a sad dwindling bunch of a**holes grasping at straws, trying to reconcile why their god ever thought it was a great idea to stone people to death based on their sexual orientation, and rationalizing why they think it’s still ok to mistreat gays so long as they stop short of murdering them with rocks because Jesus came so now that’s extra.

Of course, let’s also not forget who is projecting and are the real child molesters. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/05/31/feature/the-epidemic-of-denial-about-sexual-abuse-in-the-evangelical-church/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Indeed. Of course homophobes don’t want to acknowledge the truth. They say they want “civil discourse”, but that is just code for demanding people let them discriminate against and abuse others. They claim they “love” and “forgive” people who are gay because that is the only way to rationalize that they and their god really hate and mistreat others.
> 
> The saddest part is that they’re mostly p**sies who can’t come right out and say “yes I wholeheartedly agree that a person should be allowed to discriminate against people because they’re gay.” Instead, they tip toe around by pointing to those few who are at least man enough to do it and then make the weak sauce argument that they only want  “civil discourse”.  But the reality is that many people including myself have given plenty of civil discourse and have been told we’re child molesters or worse in response. Well, funny that I’ve never heard of a gay person dragging someone behind a pickup truck or torturing them, tying them up with barbed wire and then leaving them to die because they were straight. I’ve never even heard of a gay person refusing to sell pastry or anything because a person was straight. The only people not being civil are the ones breaking the law and treating others cruelly.
> 
> ...


Those religious leaders, and those in their flock, did themselves nor the whole idea of organized "religion" any favors by supporting trump. A whole generation of potential parishioners, aka customers, will be now lost as they see the extreme hypocrisy of those who would claim to be there to "save them".


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those religious leaders, and those in their flock, did themselves nor the whole idea of organized "religion" any favors by supporting trump. A whole generation of potential parishioners, aka customers, will be now lost as they see the extreme hypocrisy of those who would claim to be there to "save them".


Maybe @Lion Eyes can point out the bible passage that addresses not selling pastry to gay people? I am aware of the golden rule, which not only seems to contradict the bigoty baker’s line of thinking but, read literally according to King James, also seems to support gay men, uh, well, you know....

Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you: do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.

The NIV homophobes apparently felt the need to change it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Maybe @Lion Eyes can point out the bible passage that addresses not selling pastry to gay people? I am aware of the golden rule, which not only seems to contradict the bigoty baker’s line of thinking but, read literally according to King James, also seems to support gay men, uh, well, you know....
> 
> Therefore all things whatsoever ye would that men should do to you: do ye even so to them: for this is the law and the prophets.
> 
> The NIV homophobes apparently felt the need to change it.


Here's the truth... nobody gives a shit that you're gay.  Just like you don't give a shit that I'm straight.  We don't need a parade to celebrate our sexuality.  You're a bunch of attention whores.  And furthermore, you get off on the shock value, so don't be surprised that someone wants to deck you when you show up looking like THIS while marching in your little "look at us... we're gay and you can't do anything about it" parade.  What you really hate isn't "bigotry"... what you HATE is not getting attention.  Waving your little rainbow flags at sporting events.  Why?  Nobody needs to know you're gay while watching soccer.  Nobody gives a fuck that you're gay.  Go live your life and stop begging to be special.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's the truth... nobody gives a shit that you're gay.  Just like you don't give a shit that I'm straight.  We don't need a parade to celebrate our sexuality.  You're a bunch of attention whores.  And furthermore, you get off on the shock value, so don't be surprised that someone wants to deck you when you show up looking like THIS while marching in your little "look at us... we're gay and you can't do anything about it" parade.  What you really hate isn't "bigotry"... what you HATE is not getting attention.  Waving your little rainbow flags at sporting events.  Why?  Nobody needs to know you're gay while watching soccer.  Nobody gives a fuck that you're gay.  Go live your life and stop begging to be special.











						how's your gay son?
					

The Office (2005) - S05E22 Heavy Competition clip with quote how's your gay son?     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> how's your gay son?
> 
> 
> The Office (2005) - S05E22 Heavy Competition clip with quote how's your gay son?     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.
> ...


That's it?  You're getting lazy again.  

I actually had a gay buddy in college.  I told him the same thing.  If you want people to be more comfortable accepting you, stop going out of your way to piss everybody off by shoving your sexuality in their faces.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

Just a friendly reminder of how Black Lives Matter to other blacks.  









						Suspect in Popeyes chicken sandwich stabbing identified and charged with murder
					

Ricoh McClain, 30, is facing murder and assault charges for allegedly fatally stabbing 28-year-old Kevin Tyrell Davis at a restaurant in Maryland.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's the truth... nobody gives a shit that you're gay.  Just like you don't give a shit that I'm straight.  We don't need a parade to celebrate our sexuality.  You're a bunch of attention whores.  And furthermore, you get off on the shock value, so don't be surprised that someone wants to deck you when you show up looking like THIS while marching in your little "look at us... we're gay and you can't do anything about it" parade.  What you really hate isn't "bigotry"... what you HATE is not getting attention.  Waving your little rainbow flags at sporting events.  Why?  Nobody needs to know you're gay while watching soccer.  Nobody gives a fuck that you're gay.  Go live your life and stop begging to be special.
> 
> View attachment 7750


Stereotyping isn’t fair cuz ya’ll wear hoods and robes.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Stereotyping isn’t fair cuz ya’ll wear hoods and robes.View attachment 7751


Never mind. Found ya!


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's it?  You're getting lazy again.
> 
> I actually had a gay buddy in college.  I told him the same thing.  If you want people to be more comfortable accepting you, stop going out of your way to piss everybody off by shoving your sexuality in their faces.


Were you wearing your best in-your-face straight clothes?


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's it?  You're getting lazy again.
> 
> I actually had a gay buddy in college.  I told him the same thing.  If you want people to be more comfortable accepting you, stop going out of your way to piss everybody off by shoving your sexuality in their faces.


You had a gay buddy in college? Like Matt Gaetz has a Cuban son? How is buying a cake shoving your sexuality in someone’s face? 

If you thought your gay buddy was scary, definitely shield your eyes:


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Were you wearing your best in-your-face straight clothes?


No... I was naked except for a unicorn hat and a Louiseville Slugger hanging out of my ass.  Typical gay boy marching outfit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> You had a gay buddy in college? Like Matt Gaetz has a Cuban son? How is buying a cake shoving your sexuality in someone’s face?
> 
> If you thought your gay buddy was scary, definitely shield your eyes:


If someone doesn't want to sell you a cake, go somewhere else.  Whining sphincter boy.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If someone doesn't want to sell you a cake, go somewhere else.  Whining sphincter boy.


I will, right after I ruin their lives. Who wants to buy a cake - or let anyone else - from such an a**hole anyway?


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Indeed. Of course homophobes don’t want to acknowledge the truth. They say they want “civil discourse”, but that is just code for demanding people let them discriminate against and abuse others. They claim they “love” and “forgive” people who are gay because that is the only way to rationalize that they and their god really hate and mistreat others.
> 
> The saddest part is that they’re mostly p**sies who can’t come right out and say “yes I wholeheartedly agree that a person should be allowed to discriminate against people because they’re gay.” Instead, they tip toe around by pointing to those few who are at least man enough to do it and then make the weak sauce argument that they only want  “civil discourse”.  But the reality is that many people including myself have given plenty of civil discourse and have been told we’re child molesters or worse in response. Well, funny that I’ve never heard of a gay person dragging someone behind a pickup truck or torturing them, tying them up with barbed wire and then leaving them to die because they were straight. I’ve never even heard of a gay person refusing to sell pastry or anything because a person was straight. The only people not being civil are the ones breaking the law and treating others cruelly.
> 
> ...



*Oh my a Cut n Paste ......

Eric Eric Eric.......type some original thought if you
want any credibility....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Never mind. Found ya! View attachment 7752


*Fat n Happy......where as You are anorexic and miserable.... *


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 18, 2020)

EOTL said:


> I will, right after I ruin their lives. Who wants to buy a cake - or let anyone else - from such an a**hole anyway?


You don't do jack shit.  Go find a productive hobby.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't do jack shit.  Go find a productive hobby.


Nah. I’m sure you thought it was great back in the old days when people could be entitled bigoty a**holes with no consequences. Those days are over Karen.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

Fired for shooting back at someone shooting at him first.









						Louisville police is firing officer Brett Hankison involved in Breonna Taylor shooting
					

Louisville's mayor said the police department is initiating termination of Brett Hankison, one of three officers to fire weapons in the shooting of Breonna Taylor




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Nah. I’m sure you thought it was great back in the old days when people could be entitled bigoty a**holes with no consequences. Those days are over Karen.


There's no rules or laws against being a bigot.  You little attention whores aren't content being like everyone else.  You want to run around half naked, in your high heels and full beard, because you love thinking you're special.  And when you aren't special, you whine like the bitches you are.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There's no rules or laws against being a bigot.  You little attention whores aren't content being like everyone else.  You want to run around half naked, in your high heels and full beard, because you love thinking you're special.  And when you aren't special, you whine like the bitches you are.


42 U.S.C. section 2000 et seq.
42 U.S.C section 1983
CA Gov’t Code section 12940
CA Civ. Code section 51
14th Amendment to the United States Constitution. 

Need more?  I’m just trying to help a (non)brother out before he gets himself into legal trouble.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Nah. I’m sure you thought it was great back in the old days when people could be entitled bigoty a**holes with no consequences. Those days are over Karen.


----------



## EOTL (Jun 19, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 7778


Karen. Snowflake Karen. Rascal-operator Snowflake Karen.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Karen. Snowflake Karen. Rascal-operator Snowflake Karen.


*Eric. Cuck Eric. Fluffer-operator Cuck Eric.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

EOTL said:


> 42 U.S.C. section 2000 et seq.
> 42 U.S.C section 1983
> CA Gov’t Code section 12940
> CA Civ. Code section 51
> ...



*You have to " Prove " direct intent beyond a shadow of a doubt first.
Thanks for the Legal heads up on Laws.

Now get back to work making Los Angeles a functioning City....Again !

PS: Take the God Damn Mask Off Would Ya.......*


----------

